# Multi effects or single pedal?



## Lola

Now we're getting serious. I know absolutely nothing about either of these. What would you suggest for a stupid newb? lol Something not too complicated. I don't even know what specific sound I am looking for! Or, do I really need one?

I did try EVH phaser pedal and loved it. I am looking for that big ballsy in your face sound but also Angus Young tone NO or hardly any distortion. 

Could some one direct me to a site where I can do some homework? I have to start at the bottom and work my way up!

I did try Cheezyryders at our last jam together and it was a little complex but OMG what a great sound and tone but I didn't even know what I was doing or what button I pushed. He just handed me his LP and said "go nuts" and I did without knowing anything


----------



## mhammer

Are you the sort who would use several different effects at once, or are you simply wondering if something could provide you the convenience of many things to choose from in a convenient package?


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> Are you the sort who would use several different effects at once, or are you simply wondering if something could provide you the convenience of many things to choose from in a convenient package?


Yes and no. I don't want a board where I am paying for something that I will rarely use or even want for that matter!


----------



## Cups

I would suggest the Boss ME series. A used ME 50 or 70 works like a row of pedals and gives you the versatility of multiple choices of each effect.


----------



## Budda

AC/DC tone is derived from amps. If you don't think you need any effects, then simply don't buy any pedals. If you know you really want reverb/delay/lead boost/compressor/flanger/tremolo then start looking into what's good on a budget (there's a few brands on the market that fall into this category new and used).

I knew I liked delay from the first time I borrowed my teacher's multi-fx pedal, and now many years later I own three different units. Though my board has 10 or so pedals, most of them are reverb and delay.

edit: this is a hilarious yet very informative explanation of effects:

http://www.analogman.com/monkey.htm


----------



## GWN!

After getting back into playing electric after many years I was a bit out of touch with the current available effects. My only experience with pedals was with a waw and tubescreamer. I bought a Zoom MS-50G to help me figure out which sound I wanted and if I even wanted pedals in the first place. It came with 55 effets and I found it very usefull to sort out what I like and did not like.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/18399/Guitars/Guitar_Effects/Zoom/MultiStomp_Guitar_Effects_Pedal.htm

Now they have this one which is even cheaper with 100 effects.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/48653/Guitars/Guitar_Effects/Zoom/G1on_Guitar_Multi-FX_Processor.htm


----------



## Budda

My issue with cheap multi's is that there's a good chance that the effect won't properly be represented. If you hear a really crappy delay, then you probably won't be interested even though there's some great $100-or-less options out there. Same for other types of effects.


----------



## vadsy

Check out the sale section of the forum, some multi units just went up at decent prices.


----------



## amagras

I will recommend the way I got into this: start with a multi effects unit, will be cheap and you will learn all basics about effects, different amps and signal chains using virtual representations. Once you have a better idea of what they are, how to use them and which ones you need or like, go for the real deal.

Boss multi effects are pretty good, a Line 6 POD XT live will serve as well.

Now, once you decide to jump on the real deal you might want to try different brands/model of the same effect until you find the one that vibrates with you. Ask again when you are there. Forums helped me put together my pedalboard.


----------



## Dorian2

Yeah...multi effects are the way to go when trying to figure things out at first. Once you find an overall sound that you want, some specific effects will really serve to enhance the sound...compression for instance or some minuscule delay on those leads. I currently have a number of analogue pedals as well as a POD HD300 (very underwhelming). I'm a bit of a tone nutcase, so I really have a hard time with many of the digital effects and much prefer the analogue side of things with both pedals and amplifiers (tube).

I'm still working at this stuff after 30 years of playing hard rock/metal and still haven't figured it out yet. I'm probably way too picky.


----------



## Lola

I do love love love delay. The wah not so much! Can you say distortion with a capital DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD! And Chorus! Got to have some chorus.


----------



## Budda

There are lots of good overdrive and distortion pedals, but they aren't always cheap. I prefer to get my dirt from an amp, however there are pedals from $120-$180 that will get some really great tones in front of clean amps. 

If you're interested in trying the multi route, I suggest seeing if you can rent or borrow one. You should know fairly quick what you're after.

The good news is it's possible to assemble a nice little board with everything you need for around $250 (if you're not afraid to go used on some or all components).


----------



## Guest

Budda said:


> I prefer to get my dirt from an amp ..


Straight into an overdriven amp for me too.
Been doing that for 20+ years now.

'pedals! we don't need no stinkin' pedals!'


----------



## Budda

Coincidentally I run an overdrive in front of a clean amp for the main gig, and the pedal makes the same sound as the amp would if I were pushing it


----------



## Milkman

I recommend a multi-effects unit. Heck you can get a decent one for the price of one single booteek overdrive pedal and you'll get a heck of a lot more from it.


----------



## davetcan

I still prefer individual pedals personally, mainly because i find them easier to tweak, but as Mike says multi's are pretty damn cheap these days and things like the Zoom G3 or G5 sound pretty damn good.


----------



## Adcandour

You can't go wrong with a TC Nova System. They are pretty cheap nowadays and sound fantastic. If I had one of these as my first, I would have been very happy.


----------



## amagras

adcandour said:


> You can't go wrong with a TC Nova System. They are pretty cheap nowadays and sound fantastic. If I had one of these as my first, I would have been very happy.


I think the distortion and overdrive are analog in those.


----------



## Lola

Thanks so much to all of you for your input! I have a lot of homework to do! I have options. Good to know!!

I don't have a huge budget! I would buy used! Why not?


----------



## Chito

If you are looking for distortion, I suggest a ProCo Rat!

And if you are looking for a Chorus, I have a Danelectro Cool Cat Chorus here that I can easily be convinced to send over to you.


----------



## Adcandour

amagras said:


> I think the distortion and overdrive are analog in those.



That's right. They are not the greatest distortions/drives, but they are still very very good. I think I bought mine for $300 from davetcan - a very fair price for a great piece of gear.


----------



## High/Deaf

There's lots of good analog drive/distortion pedals for cheap. Soulfood, Danelectro TOD, MXR stuff. They may not have the GP cache, but they still do what their supposed to do.

I would go with a multi-unit, especially for mod and delay. And especially to start off, just for the ease of use. I think many of us have been huddled over a pedal board, wigglin' wires and swearing, 3 minutes before we open. No ground loops, no wiring problems, just not as much flexibility. Or cache.


----------



## Steadfastly

I used to have a Digitech RP255 and running it through an acoustic amp it sounded excellent. For some reason it wasn't as good through a little tube amp I had.


----------



## Distortion

According to Nick Nolan (look him up) the main tools of a rock guitar player is a two channel amp, Overdrive pedal, Compressor, Chorus, Wah. I would go with pedals, it is a lot easier to twist knobs on the fly than play around with presets and patches.


----------



## mhammer

Line 6 M5 has some hing like 128 effects; essentially everything in all their modeller pedals in one package. Only 1 effect at a time, but a nice wide assortment, with 20 user presets and up to 5 controls per effect. Acceptable distortions. Usually about $150 new.


----------



## bzrkrage

Quote GWN!"I bought a Zoom MS-50G to help me figure out which sound I wanted and if I even wanted pedals in the first place. It came with 55 effets and I found it very usefull to sort out what I like and did not like."

https://www.long-mcquade.com/18399/Guitars/Guitar_Effects/Zoom/MultiStomp_Guitar_Effects_Pedal.htm

They seen to have these on sale a lot! If you can hold out the MS-50G goes for about $90.
Great pedal for a "one off, do all" that can be stacked. Takes a bit of time to program to get it usable in a gig situation, but a bit of fun.


----------



## Lola

My friend just bought a Boss GT 100. He is bringing it to the next practice session. I am a little intimidated by it all. I am an absolute newb at this. But hell, I was intimidated by my Marshall amp I have now but I could dial it in, in my sleep. It's all about the learning curve! Everyone has to learn and make mistakes because mistakes are golden!

- - - Updated - - -

BTW the Zoom Multi fx Stomp box. It looks like that is very doable, mentally(yes I am challenged at times! lol) and financially!


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> BTW the Zoom Multi fx Stomp box. It looks like that is very doable, mentally(yes I am challenged at times! lol) and financially!


I have the MS70CDR and G50. I usually have one or the other on my "big" board. The G50 if I need an acoustic sim patch or other drive patches. The 70CDR just does chorus, delay, and reverb. They are a "little" tricky to figure out at first but easy after awhile.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

When I first got back into playing electric years ago, I was overwhelmed with the number of pedals available - I can just imagine what it feels like now! I ended up choosing a used Digitech multi-effects unit and then switched to Line6 POD then moved up to a TC Nova System. Today I am all single pedals but I found the experience with multi-effects pedals invaluable. You basically get to try decent recreations of every pedal type out there to decide what works for you. 

To be honest, I could have stayed with the TC Nova System - it was that good. But in the name of GAS I got rid of it to sample some other fine pedals (still kinda miss that unit).


----------



## Guest

Check out buzzfox.com.
There's many type/manufacture samples to listen to.


----------



## Lola

We have a WINNER! Cheezy is gracious enough to lend me his pedal board. I played it before and I loved it. I, in turn, am lending him my Zoom H2n for his recording. 2 birds with one stone. We can do the exchange when we see each other at the Rehearsal Factory!


----------



## Dorian2

Good on Cheezy for helping a fellow guitarist just getting into this stuff out. I had to spend years of trial and error to get where I'm at right now. Which is good in its own right, but expensive when added up.


----------



## davetcan

Well done Cheezy. Of course now we need to see the board


----------



## Budda

Yup! Pics or GTFO!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Straight into an overdriven amp for me too.
> Been doing that for 20+ years now.
> 
> 'pedals! we don't need no stinkin' pedals!'


That is one of the most amazing, real cool pictures of Angus..............and.................... you know I love him? Right? lol

This picture is so dramatic in black and white! OMG what a great picture! Look closely at all the details! WOW! (visual sensory perception at it's finest)

TEAMED 

Together with the real Angus images and vids at the concert! I watch at least one concert vid of the a day from their previous Toronto engagement!

It's so cool to be able to come up with these memories at any given time and have your own little concert going on inside your head!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> t's so cool to be able to come up with these memories at any given time and have your own little concert going on inside your head!


This gets me through my day at work as well.
There's a lot of material in my mental jukebox. lol.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> This gets me through my day at work as well.
> There's a lot of material in my mental jukebox. lol.


If I have excess time on my hands or I am having a mental boxing match with something, my brains just switches right into another scenario! I already am picturing and listening to "You shook me all night long" ! Angus is doing the duck walk on that clear Lucite floor with the camera man underneath doing an aerial shot of his famous walk! This is at Riverplate in England. 

Your brain is amazing. I really hope they find a cure for Dementia and other memory robbing disease.

I, like most of us don't really stop to think what an amazing machines our bodies and brains are.


Have to stop going off topic! Sorry!


----------



## Lola

Please tell me what you honestly think of this?

I think I am in love with this!! It sounds amazing and seems to have many options!

~[video=youtube;J397YBCm_qU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J397YBCm_qU[/video]


----------



## Lola

It's $189.99! Sounds like a dandy present for me! Birthday and Christmas just around the corner! I want it!


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> It's $189.99! Sounds like a dandy present for me! Birthday and Christmas just around the corner! I want it!


They're great, but if you don't need the blue tooth save yourself some money and get the 70-CDR or 50G. As I mentioned in post #28


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> They're great, but if you don't need the blue tooth save yourself some money and get the 70-CDR or 50G. As I mentioned in post #28


What do I really need the blue tooth for anyway? 

That reply Dave slipped right past me! Sorry! Oblivious to the facts. Why yes, saving money is good. lol Or, so I've been told! But GAS is a terrible disease! I am sure your very aware of that fact! lol I still have a new(gently used) tube amp that I want and a am scouting for another Parker. It's got to be a 2004. The best year ever for the Nite Fly! They made them in purple or a variance thereof. I don't want anything else!

If my hubby only knew how much $ I really want to spend! $3k would do very nicely right now!


----------



## davetcan

If you just need chorus/delay/reverb then the CDR is your ticket, sounds good and is pretty cheap. The 50G will add overdrive and amp sims for a it more money.

I'm glad you qualified the $3k with "right now" 

I wouldn't mind trying a good Parker myself, sure would be easy on the back and shoulder.




Lola said:


> What do I really need the blue tooth for anyway?
> 
> That reply Dave slipped right past me! Sorry! Oblivious to the facts. Why yes, saving money is good. lol Or, so I've been told! But GAS is a terrible disease! I am sure your very aware of that fact! lol I still have a new(gently used) tube amp that I want and a am scouting for another Parker. It's got to be a 2004. The best year ever for the Nite Fly! They made them in purple or a variance thereof. I don't want anything else!
> 
> If my hubby only knew how much $ I really want to spend! $3k would do very nicely right now!


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> If you just need chorus/delay/reverb then the CDR is your ticket, sounds good and is pretty cheap. The 50G will add overdrive and amp sims for a it more money.
> 
> I'm glad you qualified the $3k with "right now"
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying a good Parker myself, sure would be easy on the back and shoulder.


Honestly my Parker weighs a mere 3.5 lbs and I love it! l love my Gibson finally but nothing can compare to my Parker! The best purchase ever! 

I should write a song about my Parker! The words are just tumbling off my tongue as I type you this reply! _​_


----------



## sambonee

If you have an apple phone or pad get the irig and learn what the effects do. $30 for the adaptor. Garageband is free. 

Once you know what you like, hunt it down used. 


Voila


----------



## amagras

sambonee said:


> If you have an apple phone or pad get the irig and learn what the effects do. $30 for the adaptor. Garageband is free.
> 
> Once you know what you like, hunt it down used.
> 
> 
> Voila


+1 to that. $20 for the adaptor on Kijiji. 

BTW I was planning to create a thread to know the difference between the different models of irig, haven't found much information about those.


----------



## corailz

For me it's a no brainer, i'm going with multiple pedals for the choice of tone/features and the easier way for tweaking on the spot!!! I previously owned a Digitech RP7 , a Vox Tonelab, a Tc Electronic G-System, a Line6 M13 and i've always came back with the multiple pedals way.
The RP7 sounded good for the time and was a nice unit to start.
The Vox Tonelab was a really nice unit with good overdrives and distortions, a tap tempo for time effects , a switchable effect loop and many other great features,but it's not very user friendly for fast tweaking on the fly!
The G-System is a heck of a powerfull piece of gear, but, despite all the crazy good features and sounds, you must use some pedals in the effects loops for distortions and overdrives and the unit is big and weights alot...
The line6 M13 is a unit full of great features like all the line6 effects, the possibilities to use up to 4 effects at the same time, the scenes are really usefull and easy to create, the four screens and stompboxes style controls...This one was the most user friendly for every situations to me, but the effects were sounding too much digital as most line6 effects to my taste.

So i went back with a pedaltrain pt-2 loaded with stompboxes that does exaclty what i want with the tone i want and being the most user friendly for me. Ok, i must confess, the line6 m13 nailed the perfect user friendly thing for me(If only i could have my effects in a m13 kind of multi ,it would be perfect) but nothing is that perfect in this world!

The final answer is unique to each of us as we have different way to use effects and amps to create our own tone! 
Good luck with your quest!


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> I have the MS70CDR and G50. I usually have one or the other on my "big" board. The G50 if I need an acoustic sim patch or other drive patches. The 70CDR just does chorus, delay, and reverb. They are a "little" tricky to figure out at first but easy after awhile.


Looking now where it really matters! Going to do a little research on stuff. This is a beautiful board BTW.


----------



## Lola

I am dying to get my hands on something today. L & M doesn't open until 11 today!

So If I had to get one, you would choose the MS70 CDR? I am doing some homework on this item right now! It's only $149.99.


----------



## davetcan

Absolutely if I just wanted modulation type effects - chorus, delay, reverb. I like to get my dirt from either the amp or individual pedals. The GEC9 just allows me to change things without too much tap dancing. The CDR sounds great but it's not as versatile as most multi effects in that you can't quickly access multiple patches. I essentially have a couple of core reverb/delay patches and that's all I really need.

Good thing about L&M is the 30 day return policy 




Lola said:


> I am dying to get my hands on something today. L & M doesn't open until 11 today!
> 
> So If I had to get one, you would choose the MS70 CDR? I am doing some homework on this item right now! It's only $149.99.


----------



## Lola

I am really like this too!

~[video=youtube;J-frUwKOQ-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-frUwKOQ-Q[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

I have to keep my focus narrow and not let myself have to many options. Then it will become tedious and overwhelming!

- - - Updated - - -

I need to ask, since this a whole new world to me! How to I go about hooking this up to my guitar and amp? What else would I need? I just want to come home and hook everything up and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Thanks so much to all of you for your input! I have a lot of homework to do! I have options. Good to know!!
> 
> I don't have a huge budget! I would buy used! Why not?


Nope, not buying used. Multi fx stomp boxes are fairly cheap. Have a 30 day return policy at L & M as Dave pointed out!


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Lola I would suggest you also look into the zoom g3 or g3x I can't imagine a multifx that is as tweakable on the fly as those units. They share most of the fx of the 70cdr but are more gig/rehearsal friendly.


----------



## davetcan

This is very true, plus you get the added bonus of amp and drive sims. I had one and they are great. I went with the CDR ultimately for board space and the fact I like individual drive pedals. Can't go too far wrong with the G3X though.



isoneedacoffee said:


> Lola I would suggest you also look into the zoom g3 or g3x I can't imagine a multifx that is as tweakable on the fly as those units. They share most of the fx of the 70cdr but are more gig/rehearsal friendly.


----------



## Milkman

Another great multi effects / modeling devices to look at as a way to learn which types of effects you personally like is this one.

You can buy them used for around $200.

The effects are easily tweakable and programmable. I've had a couple of these.


Vox Tonelab LE


----------



## davetcan

Yep, I had an LE many years ago, really nice MFX pedal.



Milkman said:


> Another great multi effects / modeling devices to look at as a way to learn which types of effects you personally like is this one.
> 
> You can buy them used for around $200.
> 
> The effects are easily tweakable and programmable. I've had a couple of these.
> 
> 
> Vox Tonelab LE


----------



## Lola

Basically I need practical experience. Fear of the unknown!


----------



## Lola

You guys are educated gear heads! I am so new to this that I will buy something but not utilize it's full capabilities because I am ignorant of the facts and very naïve!

I need lessons in this stuff. I can ask questions but I need hands on experience! I never thought of even trying any of this stuff until my friend got his stomp box effects board. I can literally pick out any sound that I want to emulate! When I practice at the Rehearsal studios I get enough distortion that I personally like from those kick ass Orange Amps! Now I wouldn't mind owning one of the those. A little overkill though for just home use!

But back to the subject at hand! 

I know that there are some people willing to lend me a hand but honestly I feel so stupid right now! I don't know tech talk!


----------



## Budda

The thing about multi's that people tend to forget is that you aren't *supposed* to use it's "full potential". You're just supposed to try and achieve yours. This doesn't mean if you don't attain it you've failed (because let's be honest, that's hard to do). If you are getting exactly what you want out of a piece of equipment, it is doing its job. That is why I don't understand people selling their Kempers and their Axe Fx's with "I'm not using it to it's full potential". If they are using the $4000 amp sim and the $300 pedal sim with great results, and the box costs $2000... then it's doing what it's supposed to do.

Don't get caught up in getting the most out of the power of the unit. Just get the most satisfaction with the least headache.


----------



## davetcan

I don't have anywhere near a big enough cross section of songs that would require me to use everything most of the multis can do. If they sound good doing just what I need then I'm OK with it. The benefit of them is that if I occasionally need something a little different it's likely in there somewhere.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Lola, just another few things about the Zoom G3X:

1) It is dead simple to get started, as long as you pay attention to the instructions.

2) The beauty of it is that you have 6 effects in series to choose from. They can be a typical pedalboard setup (e.g. comp>wah>dirt>chorus>delay>reverb). But you can also put things in any order you like. Or, you can have multiples of any effect. You can even have the same effect 6 times if you wish. The great thing about this is that it's very easy to compare 6 different delays (for example) that are offered without bending down and tweaking too much. Or, once you've settled on a delay, you can even compare 6 different settings of the same delay without really bending down much. 

All that being said, I feel like my Zoom G3x is an extremely powerful swiss army knife that I can use to pretty much up conjure up any imaginable sound I could ever wish for. 

The delays sound awesome to me, however, they don't "inspire" me as much as I would wish when I play in a live context. It's a vague feeling, that I can't pinpoint even to something as vague as "tone," but I feel like I lose some mojo when I kick it on. I'm not sure if it's the placebo effect of knowing its digital or not, but it is what it is... 

For instance I had a Memory Man that I sold after buying the Zoom G3x. At the time, I found that I really could get close enough to the sound of the Memory Man with the Zoom. However, I now miss the Memory Man, and how inspired I felt when I kicked it on. 

I'm still learning to make the Zoom work better for me in a live context. And, I'm determined to make it work. It's too powerful and tweakable of a pedal to let it go. I'd really regret it.

By the way, they are very well built. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one used.

Let us know what you decide upon!


----------



## parkhead

multi FX R poo


----------



## Lola

parkhead said:


> multi FX R poo


What's your reasoning behind this thought?


----------



## Lola

isoneedacoffee said:


> Lola, just another few things about the Zoom G3X:
> 
> 1) It is dead simple to get started, as long as you pay attention to the instructions.
> 
> 2) The beauty of it is that you have 6 effects in series to choose from. They can be a typical pedalboard setup (e.g. comp>wah>dirt>chorus>delay>reverb). But you can also put things in any order you like. Or, you can have multiples of any effect. You can even have the same effect 6 times if you wish. The great thing about this is that it's very easy to compare 6 different delays (for example) that are offered without bending down and tweaking too much. Or, once you've settled on a delay, you can even compare 6 different settings of the same delay without really bending down much.
> 
> All that being said, I feel like my Zoom G3x is an extremely powerful swiss army knife that I can use to pretty much up conjure up any imaginable sound I could ever wish for.
> 
> The delays sound awesome to me, however, they don't "inspire" me as much as I would wish when I play in a live context. It's a vague feeling, that I can't pinpoint even to something as vague as "tone," but I feel like I lose some mojo when I kick it on. I'm not sure if it's the placebo effect of knowing its digital or not, but it is what it is...
> 
> For instance I had a Memory Man that I sold after buying the Zoom G3x. At the time, I found that I really could get close enough to the sound of the Memory Man with the Zoom. However, I now miss the Memory Man, and how inspired I felt when I kicked it on.
> 
> I'm still learning to make the Zoom work better for me in a live context. And, I'm determined to make it work. It's too powerful and tweakable of a pedal to let it go. I'd really regret it.
> 
> By the way, they are very well built. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one used.
> 
> Let us know what you decide upon!


I am getting antsy and want a new one! A present to myself! Turning 50 November 13th is a major milestone and that, I think, deserves a present like that!


----------



## Lola

You'll know when I get it just from the kind of questions and amount of questions being asked! You guys are seasoned pros! A great supportive network of knowledge! 

I hate new technology! It's new to me I these stomp boxes have been around a long time! Any of you could probably dial in your settings in your sleep! I will be standing their like a dufus questioning everything but not quite understanding it and getting frustrated! I just have to take my time and figure things out 1 at a time. 

Just learning how to use my Zoom H2n recorder took me over a year! I started to learn something and then get just frustrated and put it down for another month or so! 

No real urgency because I could record myself on my phone anytime that I wanted.


----------



## Chito

Mutlifx gives you the option to learn about the different kind of sounds you can get out of pedals. My beef with them is that, their effects are not really as good as single pedals. And my logic is, one single pedal alone could cost as much as a multifx pedal. Makes you wonder, if they can produce so many different effects on one pedal, how come it costs the same amount of money to buy one for instance a delay pedal. I'm also one who doesn't do a lot of tweaking. I set my pedal to what I want and leave it. Each individual pedal I have is set up the same consistently every gig/rehearsal. Usually I have a couple of OD on my board to give me a 'different' flavour.

I know you have decided on getting a multifx and there's nothing wrong with that. But you could've also taken the Danelectro cool cat chorus I was offering (for free) and put the money in buying probably a delay pedal like the TC Electronic mini Flashback and probably a distortion or overdrive mini clones like the Mooer, Hotone, or even the new mini Ibanez tube screamer or even a Boss DS1 which you can get for dirt cheap. I think at this point, you mentioned you wanted a delay, a chorus and a dirt pedal. You could just concentrate on those 3 types of pedals for now, learn how to use them and later on get something that you really would like based on your experience with those pedals.

Most people prefer single pedals but that doesn't mean they are right in choosing one over the other. In the end, it is whatever works for you.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> You'll know when I get it just from the kind of questions and amount of questions being asked! You guys are seasoned pros! A great supportive network of knowledge!
> 
> I hate new technology! It's new to me I these stomp boxes have been around a long time! Any of you could probably dial in your settings in your sleep! I will be standing their like a dufus questioning everything but not quite understanding it and getting frustrated! I just have to take my time and figure things out 1 at a time.
> 
> Just learning how to use my Zoom H2n recorder took me over a year! I started to learn something and then get just frustrated and put it down for another month or so!
> 
> No real urgency because I could record myself on my phone anytime that I wanted.











I thought this pedal was pretty cool, especially for a female rocker who might find advantages in not having to bend over to adjust her multi effects pedal on stage.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Chito said:


> And my logic is, one single pedal alone could cost as much as a multifx pedal. Makes you wonder, if they can produce so many different effects on one pedal, how come it costs the same amount of money to buy one for instance a delay pedal.


The logic is sound, but it doesn't necessarily translate to real life. For instance when I first started looking into digital delays I came across the Line 6 DL4. But I then realized that for the same price I could get a Line 6 M5 which had within it the DL4, as well as the Line 6 MM4, and much, much more. I ended up getting the Zoom G3X, but that's a different story.

Similarly, I just bought a TC Electronic Helicon vocal processor unit - the Electric. I bought it for $180 (US). Apart from all the vocal effects, it also contains other effects including styles directly from these TC single pedals: TC Electronic Flashback, Hall of Fame (Reverb), Corona Chorus and Dark Matter (distortion). Again, it's a vocal processor primarily, and a great one at that. But it also contains these other single pedals from the same company. And for $180 new! Why would anyone turn their backs on that due to the price?

In short, a lot goes into the price of a pedal: research, materials, labor, storage, shipping, profit margins, etc. If you only judge musical gear based on its monetary value, I think you'll be losing out on a lot of good stuff.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> What's your reasoning behind this thought?



Just another opinion from the peanut gallery.

If you can't get good tones from a good multi- effects / modeler, the problem is NOT the gear.


----------



## Milkman

Chito said:


> Mutlifx gives you the option to learn about the different kind of sounds you can get out of pedals. My beef with them is that, their effects are not really as good as single pedals. And my logic is, one single pedal alone could cost as much as a multifx pedal. Makes you wonder, if they can produce so many different effects on one pedal, how come it costs the same amount of money to buy one for instance a delay pedal. I'm also one who doesn't do a lot of tweaking. I set my pedal to what I want and leave it. Each individual pedal I have is set up the same consistently every gig/rehearsal. Usually I have a couple of OD on my board to give me a 'different' flavour.
> 
> I know you have decided on getting a multifx and there's nothing wrong with that. But you could've also taken the Danelectro cool cat chorus I was offering (for free) and put the money in buying probably a delay pedal like the TC Electronic mini Flashback and probably a distortion or overdrive mini clones like the Mooer, Hotone, or even the new mini Ibanez tube screamer or even a Boss DS1 which you can get for dirt cheap. I think at this point, you mentioned you wanted a delay, a chorus and a dirt pedal. You could just concentrate on those 3 types of pedals for now, learn how to use them and later on get something that you really would like based on your experience with those pedals.
> 
> Most people prefer single pedals but that doesn't mean they are right in choosing one over the other. In the end, it is whatever works for you.



First, whether the sounds are as good with a multi-effects as with one trick stomp boxes comes down to opinion. 

A single conventional pedal costs more to produce because it takes mpre components for that one effect and doesn't share common components across an array of effects.

That doesn't make it sound better, it just makes it cost more.

But, in the world of guitarists many still insist that vacuum tubes are needed to get a good sound.

My opinion is that yes, you can indeed get great tones from tube amps and old school pedals, but you can also get those tones with modern technology. 

I'd love to see a room full of cork sniffers put to the scrutiny of a good double blind test.

I suspect the results would be inconclusive at best.


----------



## guitarman2

I've been playing since 1981. I started out using single pedals and when I toured I used multi fx because of needing so many different sounds. I've used Roland GP8, GP16 a Roland D50 as well as a Boss GT8. At one time I was using the GP8 connected to one amp with the D50 (keyboard sounds) to a second amp controlled with midi and the FC100 controller. It was a lot of work and if something went wrong on stage it could be a bit of a pain to troubleshoot. I'd find my self tweaking some of the eq depending on what room I played. About 15 years ago I dumped all that in favour of going back to pedals. I'd have quite big single pedal setups trying to get as much variety as possible. I'd have about 10 to 12 pedals on my board. This past year I scaled my board down as small as I could. I now have a Kingsley Jester, Kingsley Page, Empress Tape Delay and a Empress Compressor.
For me, its now about simplicity. I have no desire to tweak and mess around to get my sound. I briefly considered a Kemper outfit recently but decided against it. 
I think my current boutiqe pedals are far better than the multi-effects I've used but I'm comparing todays technology against something I was using in the early 90's. As well the amps and guitars I used back then were not near as good as what I own today. Back then I spent several thousand on effects and about $800 on a guitar and another $800 on an amp.


----------



## Lola

isoneedacoffee said:


> Lola I would suggest you also look into the zoom g3 or g3x I can't imagine a multifx that is as tweakable on the fly as those units. They share most of the fx of the 70cdr but are more gig/rehearsal friendly.


I need an informed opinion on the difference between the G3 or G3X! I mean obviously beside the $50 difference. 

I have decided for my first foray in the world of pedals, boutique pedals, stomp boxes and other guitar fx boards that the above are the 2 choices that I am going with. I have the option to sell it down the road. Yes , know that I will take a loss as gear doesn't retain it's original value.


If this becomes a hardcore addiction(knowing me, it will) I can opt to spend money on individual pedals and build something(or even have someone do it)(this technology is a little intimidating). 

I just need to jump into and hope someone throws me a lifesaver if need be. 

My decision is pending on the boys getting their paychecks so they can pay for 1/2 of my birthday present!

I really need something that is definitely rehearsal friendly as well as gig friendly. 

I was practicing last night and just decided to noodle around and take a day off from regular practice. I couldn't believe some of the stuff I was coming up with and neither could anyone else. Those riffs would of sounded even more spectacular! I wish I had a multi fx last night. I really need one and the desire to be able to so many options is just killing me. Unfortunately I have to wait 2 weeks! It will fly by. I am sure I will turn into more of a recluse than I already am. lol par for the course!


----------



## Budda

There's a G3 for sale on here, just grab that. I know you want a new one, but spend the leftovers on dinner or something


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Lola said:


> I need an informed opinion on the difference between the G3 or G3X! I mean obviously beside the $50 difference.


Simply: the "X" means it has an expression pedal that can control wah, volume, vibe, etc. But it can also be used to control almost any parameter of any effect. For instance, I use it to go from a thick quasi-oscillating layer of feedback to a short slapback sound by manipulating the feedback of the delay with my foot. And this can be done gradually which is really nice. The expression pedal also has a button underneath, which allows it be used like a regular wah if you wish. Step on the pedal, and voila, wah is engaged!

If space is not an issue, go for the X. You'll likely want to add an expression pedal to the regular g3 anyway. But if you do, you'd have difficulty adding tap tempo in the future as there is only one "input" in the G3. With the G3x you have the expression covered, but you can also add tap tempo in the future if you wish through the input.

Or if you get really enthusiastic, you can do what I and many others have done... go for the ashbass g3(x) mod (google it) which makes it an incredibly powerful gigging machine. But first get the pedal, try it and see if you like it. Then contemplate what else you may want to do with it (if anything). It rocks as is!


----------



## Lola

isoneedacoffee said:


> Simply: the "X" means it has an expression pedal that can control wah, volume, vibe, etc. But it can also be used to control almost any parameter of any effect. For instance, I use it to go from a thick quasi-oscillating layer of feedback to a short slapback sound by manipulating the feedback of the delay with my foot. And this can be done gradually which is really nice. The expression pedal also has a button underneath, which allows it be used like a regular wah if you wish. Step on the pedal, and voila, wah is engaged!
> 
> If space is not an issue, go for the X. You'll likely want to add an expression pedal to the regular g3 anyway. But if you do, you'd have difficulty adding tap tempo in the future as there is only one "input" in the G3. With the G3x you have the expression covered, but you can also add tap tempo in the future if you wish through the input.
> 
> Or if you get really enthusiastic, you can do what I and many others have done... go for the ashbass g3(x) mod (google it) which makes it an incredibly powerful gigging machine. But first get the pedal, try it and see if you like it. Then contemplate what else you may want to do with it (if anything). It rocks as is!


Okay then it will be the 3GX. Your common logic makes sense of it all. 

I have questions!

What is an expression pedal and it's function?

Tap tempo? 

The above paragraphs in blue collar lingo would be better if you don't mind breaking down what your saying to me.

I am very naïve! I am such a newb! lol


----------



## Guest

Browsing kijiji, I came across these that are close to you.
A Zoom G2Nu, $80, Whitby and a Zoom 505 with a  PSK metal pedal, $50, Oshawa.
I'm not a pedal man so I don't know anything about them, but, for the price, they may 
suit your needs. At least they're close enough to you for the sellers to give you a demo.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Browsing kijiji, I came across these that are close to you.
> A Zoom G2Nu, $80, Whitby and a Zoom 505 with a  PSK metal pedal, $50, Oshawa.
> I'm not a pedal man so I don't know anything about them, but, for the price, they may
> suit your needs. At least they're close enough to you for the sellers to give you a demo.


Thanks! I don't mean to sound ungracious but right now I can afford the $300 for a new one. I got the monthly bonus at work!

I will have the added bonus of a warranty and a 30 day money back guarantee if I am not happy!


----------



## High/Deaf

An expression pedal is the variable rocker pedal (as compared to all the simple push buttons). So a wah has a dedicated 'expression pedal'. 

On these multi-fx units, the expression pedal can be assigned to be, say, a volume pedal in one setting, a wah pedal in another, control the level of echo returns on yet another and maybe the speed of a phaser on a forth (and so on). You'll probably want at least one on a multi-fx unit, so if it already has one, that's a bonus, IMO.


----------



## Budda

Tap tempo means what it sounds like - you are able to input a tempo tapping a button on the pedal. After owning my first delay (guyatone cheapie, gifted it to a friend who loves it) I realized I needed tap tempo to fully utilize delay in the way that I wanted to use it.

Expression pedals are cool - Sparrows can't be Sparrows without a Line 6 DL4 (delay modeler) and an expression pedal!


----------



## Lola

Thank you! You have all been a great wealth of knowledge! I am so excited. This is going to able to take me places that I only dreamt of! 

I will have many more questions I am sure! 

I am going to try and google the manual for the multi fx! I need to jump start my knowledge now!


----------



## GTmaker

Lola said:


> Thank you! You have all been a great wealth of knowledge! I am so excited. This is going to able to take me places that I only dreamt of!
> I will have many more questions I am sure!
> I am going to try and google the manual for the multi fx! I need to jump start my knowledge now!


the only thing the G3X is going to do is drive you nuts Lola..
I took a quick peek at its functions and its really not meant for the beginner...
I didn't read any of the others but out of the 70 plus responses, did anyone mention that all you really need for the music that you like to pay is an overdrive pedal.....
If no one did...let me be the first to suggest it... get and overdrive pedal, set it your preference and your done.
Remember what I said as you start plodding thru the 100 pages or so ( I have no idea how many) of the G3X manual...
And once you get past all that reading and cost, your going to set up the G3X to a nice overdrive sound and that will get you full circle to what I suggested.

good luck with this one....I do hope its going to work out for you
G.


----------



## greco

GTmaker said:


> the only thing the G3X is going to do is drive you nuts Lola..
> I took a quick peek at its functions and its really not meant for the beginner...
> I didn't read any of the others but out of the 70 plus responses, did anyone mention that all you really need for the music that you like to pay is an overdrive pedal.....
> If no one did...let me be the first to suggest it... get and overdrive pedal, set it your preference and your done.
> Remember what I said as you start plodding thru the 100 pages or so ( I have no idea how many) of the G3X manual...
> And once you get past all that reading and cost, your going to set up the G3X to a nice overdrive sound and that will get you full circle to what I suggested.
> 
> good luck with this one....I do hope its going to work out for you
> G.


I was just beginning to have fun at this party....


----------



## Budda

If she likes EVH at all (or many countless classic bands) she's gonna need more than overdrive. Put a little delay and reverb on a solo patch and let the magic happen!


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Budda said:


> If she likes EVH at all (or many countless classic bands) she's gonna need more than overdrive. Put a little delay and reverb on a solo patch and let the magic happen!


Absolutely! I'm not a big fan of EVH, but isn't the phaser critical to his sound? I would imagine, not just overdrive, but distortion and a boost would also be necessary. A tuner is also an essential. And the ZNR noise gate in the Zoom is top notch, which could make playing a lot more enjoyable for both the player and the band/audience. The Zoom offers all of this and a whole lot more in a very compact, tweakable, package. So, I don't think it's overkill at all. For example, as long as it JUST replaces the tuner, the noise gate, and one more pedal then you have replaced the same amount of board space, saved money, and gained an incredible amount of different sounds. But, of course, you can have 6 different pedals going per patch, and the tuner doesn't count as one of them. So, you'd be hard-pressed to find money better spent when these go used for less than $150.


----------



## High/Deaf

GTmaker said:


> the only thing the G3X is going to do is drive you nuts Lola..
> I took a quick peek at its functions and its really not meant for the beginner...
> I didn't read any of the others but out of the 70 plus responses, did anyone mention that all you really need for the music that you like to pay is an overdrive pedal.....
> If no one did...let me be the first to suggest it... get and overdrive pedal, set it your preference and your done.
> Remember what I said as you start plodding thru the 100 pages or so ( I have no idea how many) of the G3X manual...
> And once you get past all that reading and cost, your going to set up the G3X to a nice overdrive sound and that will get you full circle to what I suggested.
> 
> good luck with this one....I do hope its going to work out for you
> G.


No, she's played with distortion. Been there, done that. She's ready to move beyond simple distortion. She's doing exactly what she should - looking at the manual on line. That is a great way to judge if this is the next step or not. There are so many more options beyond distortion.

Perhaps what you find 'not meant for a beginner' she will find very easy to deal with. Why not let her discover things on her own instead of telling her that she's doing it all wrong. Who knows, maybe some of these answers were in the 70 responses you didn't bother to read before telling her what she should do?


----------



## Adcandour

Well, after seeing this video, I can say FACK!!!. The dirt out of any MFX in this price range is abysmal. 

[video=youtube;GFoQX7avtbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFoQX7avtbE[/video]

Please get passed getting new and buy a Nova System used:

[video=youtube;FjzApfu6DWE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjzApfu6DWE[/video]

I tried to find a video where a pro wasn't using the Nova System and it took a bit. It is night and day.

BUT, my ultimate opinion is get a marshall in a box and a MXR Carbon Copy delay and work on your technique. 

Here's me tweaking the friedman (which is for sale  and having a simple delay in the loop. When I hit the higher notes in the first riffy thing, I used the side of my pick - surprised myself with that one - so, try stuff like that out too.

Yes, this is me being opportunistic. What? A lot of people are following this thread and my clip is totally relevant.

[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/klon-solo/zoom0008wav[/soundcloud]


----------



## GTmaker

sems there are a few objections to my post...
I'll let Lola response in her own words....
G.




Lola said:


> Now we're getting serious. I know absolutely nothing about either of these. What would you suggest for a stupid newb? lol Something not too complicated. I don't even know what specific sound I am looking for! Or, do I really need one?
> I did try EVH phaser pedal and loved it. I am looking for that big ballsy in your face sound but also Angus Young tone NO or hardly any distortion.
> Could some one direct me to a site where I can do some homework? I have to start at the bottom and work my way up!
> I did try Cheezyryders at our last jam together and it was a little complex but OMG what a great sound and tone but I didn't even know what I was doing or what button I pushed. He just handed me his LP and said "go nuts" and I did without knowing anything


----------



## Lola

I just got another msg from another guitar player friend of mine. He says for what I want to play, I only need 3 pedals!
Distortion, delay and chorus! He knows exactly what kind of music I play. 3 pedals is really all I need! 

Holy shit! I am going to L & M and I am taking my Parker with me! I am going to check out separate pedals as well as a multi fx unit! 

I do love EVH and I know that you at least need a Phaser pedal to emulate his sound but that's not the direction I want to go in. I don't even know what direction I am headed in. I think I want to go after a classic rock sound! More or less like Angus! I am trapped in an 80's time warp and am quite content to reside there! I am not going to be shredding anytime soon.


----------



## Chito

That was what I posted. 



> I know you have decided on getting a multifx and there's nothing wrong with that. But you could've also taken the Danelectro cool cat chorus I was offering (for free) and put the money in buying probably a delay pedal like the TC Electronic mini Flashback and probably a distortion or overdrive mini clones like the Mooer, Hotone, or even the new mini Ibanez tube screamer or even a Boss DS1 which you can get for dirt cheap. I think at this point, you mentioned you wanted a delay, a chorus and a dirt pedal. You could just concentrate on those 3 types of pedals for now, learn how to use them and later on get something that you really would like based on your experience with those pedals.


----------



## Budda

All you "need" is a guitar and an amp, but tell that to anyone who runs a pedalboard. Get whatever inspires you to play.


----------



## Guitar101

adcandour said:


> [soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/klon-solo/zoom0008wav[/soundcloud]


I was pretty underwhelmed by either of the systems in your post but I did like how you embedded your sound cloud clip into your post. I've been wanting to try that. Clip sounded great by the way.


----------



## davetcan

So get the MS-70CDR and a good OD pedal, such as a Fulltone OCD, and you're done. The CDR will give you all the delay, chorus, and reverb you'll ever need, in one pedal.

I've got a Fulltone Plimsoul for sale in the emporium, and there will be lots of other good OD/Distortion pedals available in there. Don't be afraid to buy used.



Lola said:


> I just got another msg from another guitar player friend of mine. He says for what I want to play, I only need 3 pedals!
> Distortion, delay and chorus! He knows exactly what kind of music I play. 3 pedals is really all I need!
> 
> Holy shit! I am going to L & M and I am taking my Parker with me! I am going to check out separate pedals as well as a multi fx unit!
> 
> I do love EVH and I know that you at least need a Phaser pedal to emulate his sound but that's not the direction I want to go in. I don't even know what direction I am headed in. I think I want to go after a classic rock sound! More or less like Angus! I am trapped in an 80's time warp and am quite content to reside there! I am not going to be shredding anytime soon.


----------



## Adcandour

Guitar101 said:


> I was pretty underwhelmed by either of the systems in your post but I did like how you embedded your sound cloud clip into your post. I've been wanting to try that. Clip sounded great by the way.


Thanks.

I just drag and drop the file into soundcloud. Copy the link and then drop it between these [soundcloud] [/soundcloud] on any forum. I learnt it from member iaresee. 

Yeah, I'm not a fan of multi fx myself, but having owned a Zoom unit and the Nova system, I can say that when you're looking to spend around $300, the Nova System is far better (than any mfx that has a digital distortion in its class). The zoom distortions are laughable and the Nova system's are analog and much more amp-like.

- - - Updated - - -



davetcan said:


> So get the MS-70CDR and a good OD pedal, such as a Fulltone OCD, and you're done. The CDR will give you all the delay, chorus, and reverb you'll ever need, in one pedal.
> 
> I've got a Fulltone Plimsoul for sale in the emporium, and there will be lots of other good OD/Distortion pedals available in there. Don't be afraid to buy used.


Is that zoom the same footprint as a boss pedal? Does it have a tuner?


----------



## davetcan

Yes and yes. You can see it on my board in post #28.



adcandour said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Is that zoom the same footprint as a boss pedal? Does it have a tuner?


----------



## High/Deaf

There really is no 'bad' solution here. Just solutions that may not grow with you.

IMO, you will outgrow the cheaper MFX units if you were to buy one and then get keen enough to buy separate pedals (effectively replacing the MFX). I agree that 'digital dirt' and cheap amp modeling the these MFX have are generally crap-sounding and probably wouldn't be useful in the long run. The smaller, mod-type MFX can be used in a pedalboard setup (like the 70CDR or the L6 M5) along with analog stuff.

My small board is an M5, a Soulfood and a couple Danelectro's (Drive and TOD) all on a Pedaltrain Nano. Probably <$400 all in, I can swap or move pedals around and grow with it. I use it just about as much as my main board, mostly because of its size. It doesn't give up much to the big board but it is limited to one mod effect at a time. I could fix that by giving up one dirt pedal and adding a 70CDR or upgrading to an M9 - things you can't do easily with the MFX unit. 

But hey, remember, 'first world problems'. This is sposed to be fun........


----------



## davetcan

[video=youtube;_0tVUvIVbzM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0tVUvIVbzM[/video]

[video=youtube;zTSg6kSXmJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTSg6kSXmJU[/video]

[video=youtube;MvoXPb_sCwE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvoXPb_sCwE[/video]


----------



## Dorian2

Just as a side note. I've recently been using my Blackstar Studio 20 head with the matching HTV212 cabinet here at home. (Which I still need to post as a NAD btw :smile-new. So I decided to do something that I've never really done except for briefly with my Peavey combo amp. I tried it out for about the last 6 or so weeks (started with the valveking cause I recently got the cabinet), without any effects. Yesterday and today WITH the L6 POD HD300. The sounds that I thought were good that I dialed in previously with the HD300 now sound digital and almost completely (hopefully this is not too strong of a word)....obscene. I unhooked the HD300 today and went back just to the amps dirty channel, switchable to clean of course. And I did try the Line 6 in both channels BTW. I still never got close to the results I got when just running straight into the amplifier. But I'm thinking it may be a L6 issue more than anything else. Oh, BTW, I hooked the unit up to the Loop on the amp, and tried both pre and post settings, all without the amp sim on.

Sorry to go a bit OT Lola and others, but maybe there is some useful information in this post that is worth consideration.


----------



## djmarcelca

I've read this entire thread, and some wide and varied opinions. 

Since everyone's got one, here's mine:

I use a multi unit 2 ways. Actually it's 2 units of the same make/model. 

Method 1) as an amp sim and multi fx combo direct P.A
so I use the amp/cabinet modelling and then add fx on a individual patch. 

If you've watched any of the videos I posted on the forums here you've heard me using this method. 
Personally I think amp modelling is pretty damn good these days. 

Method 2) As a stompbox multi fx unit without any amp sims, because I plug into my little peavey amp I take to jam partys 

Heres the take-away. 
If you're going to use a real amp. 
Just get a 2/3 multi button stomp boxes. 
Dual overdrive/distortions
modulation unit for chorus/phaser
real wah pedal
separate volume pedal. 

Or or one of those line6 stompbox modellers that only do fx and not amp sims. 

If you want to go direct to P.A. Or use USB to direct record. Then use one of the units with good amp modelling. 

My preference is Digitech. 
Easier to use than Zoom, very good sounding


----------



## Guest

The "Secret" of Angus Young's Classic AC/DC Guitar Sound?

Asked what special effects he used, Angus answered, 'I don't use any… I only use a Schaffer Vega wireless.' 

There's now a pedal that replicates the schaffer.

<span id="dnn_ctl00_lblArticle">[video=youtube;Jnp6BvP7_5w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnp6BvP7_5w[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

The "Secret" of Angus Young's Classic AC/DC Guitar Sound?

Asked what special effects he used, Angus answered, 'I don't use any… I only use a Schaffer Vega wireless.' 

There's now a pedal that replicates the schaffer.

[video=youtube;Jnp6BvP7_5w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnp6BvP7_5w[/video]


----------



## Lola

I have changed my mind. Yes, I am fickle! 

I have decided that I will build my own board. I think I am actually smart enough to take on this challenge. _​_

Chito is sending me a chorus pedal free. All I need is Delay and distortion. 

It will be a puzzle. The pieces should fit together in the end for a nice small board to start off with. 

I am going to check out how to vids on YouTube! I can do it. Might as well start on this small project. I can do this!


----------



## Budda

If you're using an overdrive pedal, you're going to want to make sure you have a good clean amp. I use a Fulltone OCD and love it to bits. Re delay, the boss DD3 is always a good place to start.


----------



## corailz

Budda said:


> If you're using an overdrive pedal, you're going to want to make sure you have a good clean amp. I use a Fulltone OCD and love it to bits. Re delay, the boss DD3 is always a good place to start.


+1 on what Budda said about the Fulltone OCD! It's a really nice pedal with great tone and dynamic! 
The DD-3 is a reference as for digital delay, you can't go wrong with this pedal!




Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

What amp is it again? Is it solid state or tube? If it's solid state, dialling in good tone will be a challenge.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> I have changed my mind. Yes, I am fickle!


Woman's prerogative 

Here's my grab and go board. Pedaltrain mini with a volto for power. Fuzz pedal, Klone, Marshall in a box, and my jack of all trades CDR. If you're buying new total cost for this would be around $700. This shit can get expensive so be sure, and be careful.


----------



## Lola

Give me your top 3 picks for:

OD/Distortion pedal

Delay

Chorus

Hoping to see some commonality between choices!

The Schaffer in a class by itself. I need this particular pedal for sure!

Pedal choice I am assuming, is subjective!


----------



## davetcan

Individual pedals:

OD = OCD or SL Drive
Delay = Used Skreddy Echo - nothing can touch it
Chorus = Analogman Bi Chorus


Having said that I'd still recommend the MS 70 CDR for delay, Reverb, Chorus all in one box.


----------



## Lola

Actually building my own pedal board will make it more customized to "my" tone(s) that I am chasing.

I like the fact that I can add or subtract as I get more comfortable with this new to me technology.

I also want to add and EVH pedal into the mix as well. I really did like the Phaser pedal that I mucked about at L & M!

I am buying a premade board as Chito suggested. I know a lot of you build yours from scratch and may be cheaper but for now premade is good!


----------



## Guitar101

*Stevie Ray Vaughan's Ibanez TS9 Tube Screamer*
Almost right out of the gate, Stevie Ray Vaughan was touted as the heir apparent to Hendrix—a challenge he took on with disarming reverence, even as it became clear he was mapping out a style all his own. Being steeped in Texas blues had a lot to do with it, but SRV was also a tireless tone hound, and when he sniffed out the first version of the Ibanez Tube Screamer (the TS808), he knew he’d found the midrange bite he’d been looking for. He soon moved on to the grittier TS9, which seemed to shimmer a bit more in the higher registers. 

“I use it because of the tone knob,” he told Frank Joseph in 1983. “That way you can vary the distortion and tonal range. You can turn it on slightly to get a Guitar Slim tone, which is how I use it, or wide open so your guitar sounds like it should jump up and bite you.” SRV and Double Trouble’s _Texas Flood_ sports a few notable examples, including the title track, the classic hit “Pride and Joy,” and the instrumental blues boogie “Testify”—all testament not only to his versatility as a player, but to his incomparable ear for crafting a lead tone that perfectly fit the mood of a song. By the time he got to 1984’s _Couldn’t Stand the Weather_, everyone knew an SRV solo when they heard it.


----------



## High/Deaf

Budda said:


> *If you're using an overdrive pedal, you're going to want to make sure you have a good clean amp.* I use a Fulltone OCD and love it to bits. Re delay, the boss DD3 is always a good place to start.


Or a channel switcher with a good clean channel. I like laying dirt on dirt sometimes, too, although it makes setting the pedal a bit more finnicky.

As for OD's, I would look at the Soulfood. Good bang for the buck. Love the OCD and TS808, both a bit pricey. Absolutely, positively love the Timmy, best boost/OD I own. But really pricey (at least to my non-boutique sensibilities).

For mod, I would watch for an M5. Bought one new, on sale, with an expression pedal for around $160 or $170. That was alot of fun noises for not many queenies.

Echo's are tough. Good ones are expensive. Even half-assed ones are expensive. The M5 can get you by while you find what you like.


----------



## Chito

You're probably going to get different answers from everyone but maybe you'll be able to get a consensus. For me I will put what I have on my pedalboard. BTW one more thing, just to give you a heads up, like some people here, my pedalboard is more expensive than my guitar (gibson es336) and amp (fender DRRI) combined. 
So here are my choices:

Delay - Strymon El Capistan 
Chorus - Boss Digital Dimension
OD/Distortion - Klon KTR and Hermida Zendrive

My recommendation:

Delay - TC Electronic Flashback Delay
Chorus - Danelectro Cool Cat chorus (I'm sending you)
OD/Distortion - Zvex Box of Rock (a Marshall in a box pedal) or a Proco Rat for distortion.

Also, check out Al3d's for sale thread, he's got an EVH phaser in there. That's a good price for it.

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

For angus I'd go with the recommendation of the box of rock. I have the sl drive as it's smaller and I think slightly cheaper. From the online demos the box of rock cleans up better. I have also had the Timmy, dls, and the OCD. You definitely want a miab. Otherwise a boss ds1 is a safe and cheap bet. 

As for the delay I will continue to push zoom as it has so much more: tuner, noise gate etc. The 70cdr would be great. Other than that you could also do a lot worse than an ibanez de-7. It has digital and wonderful echo modes. And it's cheap on the used market.


----------



## Beatles

After reading all the posts, I'm seriuosly thinking of selling my Zoom ms 50g ang getting the zoom cdr 70 and a good od/distortion.


----------



## Guest

As I've stated before, I haven't used pedals in 30 years.
After checking out some of the recommendations listed here (especially the G3X) 
and watching demo vids on YT, I have to say .. I HATE YOU GUYS! Thanks a lot! 
Now I might have to save up some scratch and go through this same quest as Lola.


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> As I've stated before, I haven't used pedals in 30 years.
> After checking out some of the recommendations listed here (especially the G3X)
> and watching demo vids on YT, I have to say .. I HATE YOU GUYS! Thanks a lot!
> Now I might have to save up some scratch and go through this same quest as Lola.



There's a G3X on Kijiji like new for $150-OBO if you want one. I think it's in Bolton. That if it's still there.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I seen that one. Tnx for the reminder.
I'll be heading up to Uxbridge Monday. If the
ad's still there, I may go for it. It's somewhat
along my route.


----------



## Budda

Don't forget your tuner!

Grab a used Pedaltrian Jr and voodoo labs pedalpower 2+ and you're set on that side too.

My bandmate has been through a lot of dirt pedals. The soulfood is too low gain for anything beyond light overdrive. Stuff we liked: way huge green rhino, OCD, full-tine plimsoul (theres on here I think), zvex box of rock, wampler plextortion - or you can get a stock or modded TS808. There is a ton of dirt pedals available today, pick a price range and try a bunch with Your Amp. Not the store amp, your amp. And your guitar.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Don't forget your tuner!
> 
> Grab a used Pedaltrian Jr and voodoo labs pedalpower 2+ and you're set on that side too.
> 
> My bandmate has been through a lot of dirt pedals. The soulfood is too low gain for anything beyond light overdrive. Stuff we liked: way huge green rhino, OCD, full-tine plimsoul (theres on here I think), zvex box of rock, wampler plextortion - or you can get a stock or modded TS808. There is a ton of dirt pedals available today, pick a price range and try a bunch with Your Amp. Not the store amp, your amp. And your guitar.


I guess I should be aware of what would be compatible with my amp?

It's a Marshall DFX 50. It sucks but for now I have to work with what I have!


----------



## Dorian2

laristotle said:


> As I've stated before, I haven't used pedals in 30 years.
> After checking out some of the recommendations listed here (especially the G3X)
> and watching demo vids on YT, I have to say .. I HATE YOU GUYS! Thanks a lot!
> Now I might have to save up some scratch and go through this same quest as Lola.


Same here. I've been using multi effects for over 20 years now, and have 1 Boss DS1 pedal (plus a dunlop Cry baby and volume) to my name. I'm thinking of simplifying things down a bit and make a foray into the pedals. Of course the problem now is finding the right ones for my tone.


----------



## GTmaker

Lola said:


> I guess I should be aware of what would be compatible with my amp?
> It's a Marshall DFX 50. It sucks but for now I have to work with what I have!


so one again I am totally confused...

does your Marshal DFX 50 have the following specs?



_Output (RMS): 50W
_
_Speaker: 1x12"_
_Channels (storable): Clean, Crunch, OD1, OD2_
_Digital Effects: Chorus, Phaser, Flanger, Vibe, Octave_
_Digital Delay: Hi-Fi, Tape, Multi, Reverse_
_Digital Reverb: Spring, Studio_
_Power Amp Damping Switch: Yes_
_Mp3/ Line In jack: Yes_
_Emulated headphone Output: Yes_
_External FX Loop: Yes_
_2-Way Chgannel Switching Footswitch: Supplied_
_MG Footcontroller Compatible: Yes_
_Dimensions: 518 x 494 x 278_
_Weight: 16.6_




I know I'm slow in catching on but looking for effects and owining this amp is beyond my understanding.

I do hope you find what your looking for...

G.


----------



## davetcan

Yep, I'm stumped now too, LOL.



GTmaker said:


> so one again I am totally confused...
> 
> does your Marshal DFX 50 have the following specs?
> 
> 
> 
> _Output (RMS): 50W
> _
> _Speaker: 1x12"_
> _Channels (storable): Clean, Crunch, OD1, OD2_
> _Digital Effects: Chorus, Phaser, Flanger, Vibe, Octave_
> _Digital Delay: Hi-Fi, Tape, Multi, Reverse_
> _Digital Reverb: Spring, Studio_
> _Power Amp Damping Switch: Yes_
> _Mp3/ Line In jack: Yes_
> _Emulated headphone Output: Yes_
> _External FX Loop: Yes_
> _2-Way Chgannel Switching Footswitch: Supplied_
> _MG Footcontroller Compatible: Yes_
> _Dimensions: 518 x 494 x 278_
> _Weight: 16.6_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm slow in catching on but looking for effects and owining this amp is beyond my understanding.
> 
> I do hope you find what your looking for...
> 
> G.


----------



## Lola

Being dominantly right footed, is there any specific order that I should put my pedals in?

Just 3 pedals for now. OD/Distortion, Chorus and Delay, reading left to right OR should I do Delay, Chorus then OD/Distortion

Got to start small!

GAS could leave you financially crippled!


----------



## Budda

Lola, if you have the DFX then you have the effects mentioned above. I believe you can use one of them at once, footswitchable, plus the onboard reverb. An MG250DFX was my second amp (briefly), so I'm trying to remember how it worked haha.

Re: pedal order, it all depends on what you want to have happen:

- delay a distorted signal
- distort a delayed signal
- apply chorus to a delayed signal
- apply chorus to a distorted signal
- distort a chorus'd signal

Etcetera. My board goes dirt -> pitch -> delay -> reverb -> amp


----------



## Adcandour

I put a $400 distortion pedal in front of an ~$700 solid state amp and I can tell you now to forget about the pedalboard. Just get a good used tube amp.

This is crazy.

Edit: the pro youtube videos showcasing your amp make it sound doable - whether or not the average player can do it is a whole other story.


----------



## Budda

adcandour said:


> I put a $400 distortion pedal in front of an ~$700 solid state amp and I can tell you now to forget about the pedalboard. Just get a good used tube amp.
> 
> This is crazy.
> 
> Edit: the pro youtube videos showcasing your amp make it sound doable - whether or not the average player can do it is a whole other story.


Drummer in my London band has the 100W combo and the demos we used it for sounded decent - if I told someone it was a tube marshall they would probably believe me.

A good used tube amp is a great suggestion (and I hope we've made it by now) - but there's still the delay/chorus/phaser to deal with.

Fender and Traynor combos can be had for under $500 and are a great pedal platform.


----------



## Adcandour

Budda said:


> Drummer in my London band has the 100W combo and the demos we used it for sounded decent - if I told someone it was a tube marshall they would probably believe me.
> 
> A good used tube amp is a great suggestion (and I hope we've made it by now) - but there's still the delay/chorus/phaser to deal with.
> 
> Fender and Traynor combos can be had for under $500 and are a great pedal platform.


No doubt. You can definitely make them sound good, but you have to be somewhat skilled. i.e. understand how to work with what you have. When I did that youtube video of the comfortably numb solo, it was through a solid state. It was a bitch to deal with, but I coaxed it into doing what I needed (out of desperation mostly - I was ampless at the time).

If you are absolutely shit on guitar - it'll be fine. If you've been playing for years and understand your gear - it'll be fine. It's that middle ground player that'll be thinkin' - this SS is crap and intolerable.

I think amp first in this case, cause Lola already has all the effects right there. That amp won't sound any better no matter how expensive a distortion she puts in front of it. The cleans and modulated cleans sound totally fine on that SS marshall.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> No doubt. You can definitely make them sound good, but you have to be somewhat skilled. i.e. understand how to work with what you have. When I did that youtube video of the comfortably numb solo, it was through a solid state. It was a bitch to deal with, but I coaxed it into doing what I needed (out of desperation mostly - I was ampless at the time).
> 
> If you are absolutely shit on guitar - it'll be fine. If you've been playing for years and understand your gear - it'll be fine. It's that middle ground player that'll be thinkin' - this SS is crap and intolerable.
> 
> I think amp first in this case, cause Lola already has all the effects right there. That amp won't sound any better no matter how expensive a distortion she puts in front of it. The cleans and modulated cleans sound totally fine on that SS marshall.


I wanted something to for practice at the Rehearsal Factory as well. They have awesome high end equipment. I am drooling to do this! I can just imagine a pedal board, albeit small and okay to startwith in the studio! Especially hooked up to an Orange tube amp(my favorites BTW) or refrigerator sized Mesa Boogie! K-I-L-L-E-R!


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> I wanted something to for practice at the Rehearsal Factory as well. They have awesome high end equipment. I am drooling to do this! I can just imagine a pedal board, albeit small and okay to start with in the studio! Especially hooked up to an Orange tube amp(my favorites BTW) or refrigerator sized Mesa Boogie! K-I-L-L-E-R!


Ah, that makes sense.

Ok, here are my pedal suggestions:

Bearfoot Dyna Red (Best Marshall in a box, imo)
MXR Carbon copy

That's it.


----------



## Budda

Carbon copies sound great but my god are they touchy! That's why I sold mine.

Again, lots of options. Go try some stuff out!


----------



## Adcandour

Budda said:


> Carbon copies sound great but my god are they touchy! That's why I sold mine.
> 
> Again, lots of options. Go try some stuff out!


I've only played my friend's, but never owned one myself. 

It was very close to my coveted ad999, but at a 3rd of the cost. 

I always found mxrs to be well built. I'd never guess they were touchy. Good to know.


----------



## Budda

adcandour said:


> I've only played my friend's, but never owned one myself.
> 
> It was very close to my coveted ad999, but at a 3rd of the cost.
> 
> I always found mxrs to be well built. I'd never guess they were touchy. Good to know.


They are well built. What I mean by touchy is that I had trouble dialling it in because it was either barely on, or very present. I wanted somewhere between subtle and "normal" (you know you're hearing it, but it's not at a high level). I know I'm not the only one with that issue from reading online. They do sound great.


----------



## High/Deaf

No, I totally get this. Start building a pedalboard now, knowing that whatever amp you have later will just make the pedalboard better. Logical way to build a rig, IMO.




Lola said:


> I wanted something to for practice at the Rehearsal Factory as well. They have awesome high end equipment. I am drooling to do this! I can just imagine a pedal board, albeit small and okay to startwith in the studio! Especially hooked up to an Orange tube amp(my favorites BTW) or refrigerator sized Mesa Boogie! K-I-L-L-E-R!


IME, a Mesa doesn't have to be fridge-sized. My old 212 Roadster would stun elephants at 20 paces, and it was one third the size of a fridge. Weighed more than 3 full-stocked fridges, though.


----------



## Adcandour

Budda said:


> They are well built. What I mean by touchy is that I had trouble dialling it in because it was either barely on, or very present. I wanted somewhere between subtle and "normal" (you know you're hearing it, but it's not at a high level). I know I'm not the only one with that issue from reading online. They do sound great.


Gotcha.

They been making them for years. I'm wondering if it's a particular period? I don't remember there being an issue with his particular pedal.


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> Carbon copies sound great but my god are they touchy! That's why I sold mine.
> 
> Again, lots of options. Go try some stuff out!


Hell, go rent an M-9 & expression pedal or use the L&M " 30 day return" to see what you like Lola.    
Also, take a few hours one afternoon with your guitar & try them out.
You know what sound you want, ask the salesperson, that's why they're there. 

My neighbour knocked on my door at 2:30am! Luckily I was still up playing my guitar! The nerve!


----------



## Budda

adcandour said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> They been making them for years. I'm wondering if it's a particular period? I don't remember there being an issue with his particular pedal.


That I don't know. Lola has lots to check out!


----------



## Lola

Chito is giving me a Danelectro cool Chorus pedal. 

I found out how to hook up the pedals to one another and then I need a power source for them!

Can anyone tell me what a Tube Screamer is all about? Is it OD/distortion?


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> Chito is giving me a Danelectro cool Chorus pedal.
> 
> I found out how to hook up the pedals to one another and then I need a power source for them!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what a Tube Screamer is all about? Is it OD/distortion?


tubescreamers are an overdrive pedal. They are very popular, and many things have been done to their circuitry since they started. Mark Hammer can tell you all about it, I'm sure .

Re power source, if you only need to power 4 pedals I suggest the T-rex Fuel Tank Jr. But I would look big picture and go for a voodoo labs pedal power 2+ as I suggested earlier - it powers up to 8 pedals, and you can power pedals that draw more than 100mA (ie. TC Flashback X4 versus the single size). They can be had for around $200 used.


----------



## Chito

The Ibanez Tubescreamer is one of the most popular overdrive pedal that has been around since the 80's. Since then, there has been copies of the design in newer pedals with some modifications to it. It is an overdrive though and not a distortion pedal per se. Problem with pedals is that there are so many of them nowadays that you really have to be specific as to what kind of tone you want. There are low gain ODs, high gain ODs, then you have different versions of distortion and we haven't even touched on fuzz pedals. The tube screamer is a start if you are looking for an overdrive, on the distortion side, try the Proco Rat and the Boss DS1 as these pedals have been around for awhile now. Use these ones as your baseline, like is the OD tone too much or the distortion is too much, or you want more. With OD/Distortion pedals, you can stack them too, meaning having 2 pedals on concurrently. 

Just have to be patient. There's so many pedals out there to try but for now try those ones I mentioned and go from there.

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Chito is giving me a Danelectro cool Chorus pedal.


A true musician, gentleman and scholar! ....Very nice of you Chito!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> A true musician, gentleman and scholar! ....Very nice of you Chito!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I have relinquished all responsibilities now for my spending habits! lol

All female accoutrements are out the window. Priorities first! Now I only need 3 instead of 4 pedals, cables and a board!

- - - Updated - - -

and................ a power source!


----------



## Chito

bzrkrage is selling a Box of Rock right now and I'm going to get it. But if you want it Lola, let me know and you can get it from him instead. If not, I'll take it.

BTW, thanks Dave!


----------



## Budda

Chito said:


> bzrkrage is selling a Box of Rock right now and I'm going to get it. But if you want it Lola, let me know and you can get it from him instead. If not, I'll take it.
> 
> BTW, thanks Dave!


They are awesome pedals! One of you two will love it haha.


----------



## Lola

I just had a preview of the Box of Rock and I love it! I want it! This is the pedal for me!

Do you mind if I buy it?


----------



## Lola

I just pm'd Bzrkrage and told him I will take that Box of rock pedal off of his hands. It's a steal at that price!

2 pedals down and 2 more to go! I heard some AC/DC songs used with this pedal on You tube and it sounds just so cool. I have to have it!

I looked into the Schaffer replica pedal on Solo Dallas's website. It's really expensive $399 for the pedal alone and $1100 for the tower unit!

It is very nice and it's completely wireless! 

I will extremely happy with Box of rock!


----------



## Budda

Yup, those BOR pedals are fantastic. I think you'll really like it with your guitars.


----------



## Chito

Lola said:


> I just had a preview of the Box of Rock and I love it! I want it! This is the pedal for me!
> 
> Do you mind if I buy it?


Go ahead, I already told him, I'll wait to see if you want it. If you want it, it's all yours! 

You'll be happy with it for sure.


----------



## Chito

Lola said:


> Just 3 pedals for now. OD/Distortion, Chorus and Delay, reading left to right OR should I do Delay, Chorus then OD/Distortion


There's really no right or wrong but usually the sequence of pedals go this way.

Amp<--- Time-based (Delay/Reverb) <--- Modulation (Chorus/Flanger/Phaser/Tremolo) <--- Dirt/OD/Fuzz <---- Compression <---- Wah <---- Guitar

So in your case:

Amp <--- Delay <--- Chorus <--- Dist/OD <--- Guitar


----------



## Lola

Can I use something besides those pedal boards @ L & M? And where can I buy those strips of Velcro?

and...........someone suggested a power box or whatever. 

Wow in less then 1 week I have the beginnings of a really nice pedal board! Box of Rock pedal will be so much fun!


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> Can I use something besides those pedal boards @ L & M? And where can I buy those strips of Velcro?
> 
> and...........someone suggested a power box or whatever.
> 
> Wow in less then 1 week I have the beginnings of a really nice pedal board! Box of Rock pedal will be so much fun!


I have velcro on the back of the Bor, I'll send the fluffy side to so you can stick it down on whatever you like.
L&M rolls & so does the local hardware.


----------



## High/Deaf

The power box is something you can grow into. If you are running 4 pedals, and if they are all analog, you can get away with a decent 'wall-wart' type power supply (1000mA) and a daisy chain cable assembly for about $40 or less. As you add pedals, you can upgrade to the multiple-isolated power supply as required.

And good on Chito - great community spirit. It's guys like him that make this the place it is.


----------



## pattste

L&M sell the PedalTrain boards. They are the most popular boards for a reason, they do the job very well. Sturdy, light, available in a variety of sizes, gig bag or road case, easy to mount a powersupply underneath, etc. They come with velcro and brackets to mount a Voodoo Lab power supply (the most popular and arguably the best) or their own brand. If you don't want a PedalTrain, you can look into Blackbird pedalboards or any number of custom builders.


----------



## davetcan

Can't beat pedaltrain in my opinion.



pattste said:


> L&M sell the PedalTrain boards. They are the most popular boards for a reason, they do the job very well. Sturdy, light, available in a variety of sizes, gig bag or road case, easy to mount a powersupply underneath, etc. They come with velcro and brackets to mount a Voodoo Lab power supply (the most popular and arguably the best) or their own brand. If you don't want a PedalTrain, you can look into Blackbird pedalboards or any number of custom builders.


----------



## Budda

I also recommend the pedaltrain stuff. There was a nano on here but it sold.

The little ones with gigbag can be had for under $100 all day I believe.

I wouldn't run a wall-wart style, just find a used T-rex Fuel Tank Jr or Voodoo Labs Pedal Power. No point in messing around when you'll find yourself needing the thing anyway.

http://caskmusic.ca/project/t-rex-power-supplies/


----------



## High/Deaf

Isolated power supplies? Hmmm. I've gone 40 years, built multiple pedal boards, still use two regularly - and I've never needed one. It's just another $150 that can be put into the pedals that she actually needs.

So I guess you can go without one if you want. The only thing that interests me in that whole category are the new rechargeable power sources. No more ground loops, massive amount of filtering.


----------



## vadsy

A clean power source is always nice to have, isolated and regulated outputs make for less trouble down the road.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

I totally agree. I went 25 years without needing one until this past month, and I use lots of pedals. A 1-spot was fine for a long, long, time. However I now need 3 isolated power supplies on my pedalboard for a/b) separating analog effects from my zoom as this produced unwanted noise, and c) for vocal effects which went into the PA. I tried using three wallwarts, but this was getting cumbersome, so I ended up with a Pedal Power Digital, and am very happy with it. But, Lola, for three pedals that are all of the same voltage (9v I assume) getting this type of thing is overkill in my opinion, and much more expensive. 

My philosophy now on buying gear is to only pay way more based on absolute necessity, and never give in to perceived necessity.



High/Deaf said:


> Isolated power supplies? Hmmm. I've gone 40 years, built multiple pedal boards, still use two regularly - and I've never needed one. It's just another $150 that can be put into the pedals that she actually needs.
> 
> So I guess you can go without one if you want. The only thing that interests me in that whole category are the new rechargeable power sources. No more ground loops, massive amount of filtering.


----------



## High/Deaf

re: Vadsy's clean power source post:

I don't dispute that (especially if you're playing out and need the extra reliability), but if comes down to buying three of the four pedals she wants and an isolated power supply vs all four pedals and a wall wart, I would go the wall wart. It will get her by for the next year or two.


----------



## Dorian2

Great information here guys (and gals). Lots of pedal questions for me being answered here as well. It's strange how much you don't know even after playing for a long time.


----------



## Lola

Besides AC/DC and Van Halen our bands songs of choice are becoming a lot more diverse. Who'd a thought that I would attempting Black Velvet by Alanah miles??? 

I would like to get a fourth pedal that would kick some serious ass! I don't know what to get! Any suggestions?

Just to reiterate this! I need, 

a pedal board or something of a similar nature(3/4" ply) would that do the trick if need be?

pedal board cable kit(was thinking of getting Planet waves because it solderless)

I Spot power supply

Is there anything else I might need?


----------



## GTmaker

Lola said:


> Besides AC/DC and Van Halen our bands songs of choice are becoming a lot more diverse. Who'd a thought that I would attempting Black Velvet by Alanah miles???
> I would like to get a fourth pedal that would kick some serious ass! I don't know what to get! Any suggestions?
> Just to reiterate this! I need,
> a pedal board or something of a similar nature(3/4" ply) would that do the trick if need be?
> pedal board cable kit(was thinking of getting Planet waves because it solderless)
> I Spot power supply
> 
> *Is there anything else I might need?*


maybe looking back to the previous 156 responses may give you a clue....
take notes if you have to just in case you miss something...

G.


----------



## sulphur

What pedals do you have so far and what's left to cover?

The One Spot should be good as long as you're not using a digital pedal, there could be noise issues.

I had some PW solderless cables, they were simple to setup, but bulky ends and I had an issue with a couple of them.
I shipped them off to cheezy, I don't know if they're still on his board or not.

I put some Hosa cables on the small board I put together...http://cosmomusic.ca/cable-hosa-irg-100-5-ts90-ts90-jumper.html

I may have a pedal to kick in on the cause. 8)
Delay, phaser? Do you have those yet?


----------



## Beatles

If Mr.Lola is handy, you could always make your own pedal board. Just google Ikea Gorm pedalboard. There are a lot of links. Cheap and easy to make.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> Besides AC/DC and Van Halen our bands songs of choice are becoming a lot more diverse. Who'd a thought that I would attempting Black Velvet by Alanah miles???


Well you said you were into leather a few years ago  I think we're still waiting for pics?


----------



## Budda

Lola do you have a solo boost yet? you're gonna want one


----------



## davetcan

Volume knob on the guitar ?



Budda said:


> Lola do you have a solo boost yet? you're gonna want one


----------



## Budda

davetcan said:


> Volume knob on the guitar ?


This only works if you're running the guitar volume fairly low to begin with. Also from 8-10 on some guitars will either be more saturation or no difference at all.


----------



## davetcan

Well, that aside, doesn't the BOR she just bought have a boost side to it?



Budda said:


> This only works if you're running the guitar volume fairly low to begin with. Also from 8-10 on some guitars will either be more saturation or no difference at all.


----------



## Budda

So it does!

Lola, what are you doing for a tuner? clip-on style or would you prefer a pedal?


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> So it does!
> 
> Lola, what are you doing for a tuner? clip-on style or would you prefer a pedal?


As in guitar tuner? If that's what you mean I have Guitar Tuna on my I phone! It's amazing. It was free too!


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> What pedals do you have so far and what's left to cover?
> 
> The One Spot should be good as long as you're not using a digital pedal, there could be noise issues.
> 
> I had some PW solderless cables, they were simple to setup, but bulky ends and I had an issue with a couple of them.
> I shipped them off to cheezy, I don't know if they're still on his board or not.
> 
> I put some Hosa cables on the small board I put together...http://cosmomusic.ca/cable-hosa-irg-100-5-ts90-ts90-jumper.html
> 
> I may have a pedal to kick in on the cause. 8)
> Delay, phaser? Do you have those yet?


Yes, yes and yes! A delay pedal! What kind is it and what do you want for it! I have to go through this whole thread and take notes! I am on my own for everything that involves my guitar. Hubby doesn't support the cause!


----------



## Lola

How do I know if my pedals are digital or analogue? Is that the correct terminology?

So far I have the Box of Rock and Danelectro Cool Kat Chorus pedal. So I can't put certain isolated power sources with certain pedals because of compatibility? I don't understand! 

I am very glad that I listened to you gear heads and didn't buy a multi fx stomp box. I think in a long run this will much simpler to operate and the functionality will be superior for the sounds that I would like to emulate. 

and........the BOR I just bought, it has a boost side to it? Pls explain this to me. 

Hosa cables? Are they solderless! I can solder no problem if need be. I used to make stained glass decorative art pieces. Who carries these Hosa cables? L & M?


----------



## High/Deaf

Pedals like my L6 M5 are digital. They have a certain style of internal power supply that can insert extra noise back into the 9V DC wiring and back into analog pedals, if they are in the same daisy chain. I use two separate supplies on my small board, one just for the M5 and the other daisy chains my analog pedal (Danelectro, SoulFood, Tubescreamer, etc). 

So far, the pedals you listed are analog and will not cause you any problems if you daisy chain the 9v wiring. 

The BOR has two buttons - the distortion button will activate the effect without increasing the volume much, if at all (depending on volume setting). The boost button (and control) will allow you to make the sound louder without changing how it sounds. It can be the clean guitar sound (without the dist switched on) or it can be the with distortion turned on, making the distorted sound louder. It's a good way to boost solos or certain parts of a song (i.e. intro) that you want to stand out.

There's lots of good solderless and premade short cable for pedal boards. I find the ones with the cheap flat right-angle steel plugs are really bad. The plug rotates free eventually and breaks the internal wiring. Don't waste your money on those. Cheap molded plastic ends work ok, better brands will work better in the long run.


----------



## Lola

I have to keep my eye open for an Orange Tube amp, used.

I am so hooked on a Orange Tube amp. That's what I play on at the Rehearsal Factory. I just love the amp. I was thinking maybe the Tiny Terror or the Dark Tiny terror. I like Mesa Boogie too but there just out of my price league for now!

OR Pls give me some input on some tube amps for home use. I am so sick of my Marshall. It's ok but it just doesn't really have the sound that I want. I tweak it, play with it but I just can't get the sound that I want. The reverb on it, is just awful. 

If anyone spots anything here, pls let me know.

You guys(gals) have been very supportive and selfless! Thank you kindly! Everyone has to start somewhere!


----------



## sulphur

Most commonly, some modulation and delay effects are digital.
It should tell you in the write up of the pedal in question, if you're not certain.

Hosa also makes a better pre-made cable for a few bucks more...http://cosmomusic.ca/cable-hosa-cpe-106-6-ts90-degrees-ts90-degrees-jumper.html
I ordered mine from Cosmo Music, that's where the link is from.
If you're not swapping pedals a lot, I think the pancake end would be fine.

I'll send you a PM about what pedals I have available.


----------



## greco

These Fender California Clear 6 inch patch cables are available locally in various colours for $5.95 each....I think they are very well made.


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> These Fender California Clear 6 inch patch cables are available locally in various colours for $5.95 each....I think they are very well made.


Will check them out! Thx!

Sulphur has kindly added to my pedal collection! He had given me 2 really nice pedals, a delay and a phaser pedal. My collection is complete for now. Your kindness and generosity blow me away!

- - - Updated - - -

Greco, those cables must come in different lengths?


----------



## davetcan

You'll be fine with standard length (6 -8") for now, unless you're already planning on a complicated board  They will work fine on a board like this for example.












Lola said:


> Will check them out! Thx!
> 
> Sulphur has kindly added to my pedal collection! He had given me 2 really nice pedals, a delay and a phaser pedal. My collection is complete for now. Your kindness and generosity blow me away!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Greco, those cables must come in different lengths?


----------



## Lola

So if I add a T-Rex fuel tank jr into the mix, it will power all the pedals right?

How does this work? I know I have to daisy chain(new word for me)lol my pedals together and connect to T-rex but where to the amp?

Sorry but I just don't know!


----------



## sulphur

The power supply(T Rex) will hook up the the power inlet of the pedals only, not to the amp.

You'll mount it on, or under the board, there's a power cord for the power supply.

This is a Voodoo Lab PP2+...



Notice the seven cords coming out of the power supply, those go to the power inlets of the pedals.


----------



## sulphur

Most power supplies have "isolated outputs", meaning that they're are independant of each other.
This helps stop noise and ground loops.

A "daisy chain" is basically one power supply, linking all the pedals.
You _could _daisy chain out of each of the outlets on the TRex.

You hook your guitar into the first pedal in your chain, then out of the last pedal in the chain into the amp.
That power supply has nothing to do with the amp at all.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

This has been an informative thread, I have a handful of stomp boxes but no chorus or delay to play with. I am actually going to move in the opposite direction of Lola and see if I can find a good 2nd hand multifx to experiment with. I really like the TC Nova after reading about it at the start of this thread and watching some YouTube demos.


----------



## Lola

I was thinking about getting this! Opinions needed! It's only $49.99! I really like the Pedaltrain mini with the case! 

~







~


----------



## High/Deaf

Sorry, Lola, if I confused you with the daisy chain comment. I'll try and explain. 

First of all, the audio signal is always going to go from one pedal to the next, using those short 1/4" jumpers. You can think of that as daisy chaining, but it isn't what I was referring to. As well as audio, all these pedals will have a smaller DC power connection. That's the one where you have some options.

I'll use sulphur's picture to try and clarify:



sulphur said:


> This is a Voodoo Lab PP2+...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the seven cords coming out of the power supply, those go to the power inlets of the pedals.


As he said, those seven cables are each run from their own isolated power supply output to each pedal separately, one cable for each pedal. It is the better way to do things, but you're looking at a couple hundred bucks for the power supply.

The OneSpot you showed is a single 9V DC output (think of one of those 7 outputs on the VoodooLab above) with enough current (power) to run many pedals. To do that, you will need a power cable (with the smaller barrel connectors) that starts at the one spot and then goes from one pedal to the next to the next and so on. So its like one long cable with a bunch of barrel plugs along its length (like a string of xmas lights, but with plugs instead of lightbulbs). This is a daisy-chain power cable. As you noted, you can get a power supply and a daisy cable for less than $50. 

There are disadvantages to the cheaper method, as mentioned earlier, but for simple all-analog pedal boards, it works fine. Chances are, if you buy a digital pedal they usually come with their own specific wall-wart power supply. Then you end up with two wallwarts, one for all your analog pedals and one for your digital pedal(s). The VoodooLab and similar products allow all of those pedals to be plugged into the one power supply, with each pedal isolated so noise from one pedal doesn't leak into the other. 

Both work - it just depends on where you want to spend your money.


----------



## Lola

I can't believe how many people have helped me with this quandary. You have all been so amazing supplying me with so much information and ideas. 2 people have given me pedals absolutely free, so I in turn have a little token of my appreciation. 

November 16th is my one years anniversary at GC, I will using a random number generator. It's actually a very useful gift to anyone here!


----------



## Lola

Is this sequence right!

Do I need to buy another amp chord first?

I plug my guitar into the end pedal, then plug the other end with a guitar chord and then into my amp. And the power pack for the pedals is plugged into a separate wall receptacle?

Sorry if I appear ignorant! It's because I am. Duh!


----------



## davetcan

Guitar>cable>first pedal>rest of pedals using small patch cables>last pedal to amp using regular guitar cable.

All pedals are powered by the power supply using seperate power cables. Power supply plugs into wall.

Power supply example











And connect the pedals something like this













Lola said:


> Is this sequence right!
> 
> Do I need to buy another amp chord first?
> 
> I plug my guitar into the end pedal, then plug the other end with a guitar chord and then into my amp. And the power pack for the pedals is plugged into a separate wall receptacle?
> 
> Sorry if I appear ignorant! It's because I am. Duh!


----------



## sulphur

You plug into the right input of the first pedal in the chain.
All pedals will show the "ins" and "outs" and they're all usually oriented the same way.

Out of the last pedal in the chain, you just need another guitar cable to go to the amp.


----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> Is this sequence right!
> 
> Do I need to buy another amp chord first?
> 
> I plug my guitar into the end pedal, then plug the other end with a guitar chord and then into my amp. And the power pack for the pedals is plugged into a separate wall receptacle?
> 
> Sorry if I appear ignorant! It's because I am. Duh!


Clear out your PMs, the inbox is full.

I have the tracking # for the package.


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> Clear out your PMs, the inbox is full.
> 
> I have the tracking # for the package.


I just got in the door from work and have done so! So sorry!


----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> I just got in the door from work and have done so! So sorry!


It's all good, no biggie.

There's a good reason to spring for the $15 yearly fee, just to have a decent capacity for the PMs.


----------



## GTmaker

Lola said:


> Is this sequence right!
> Do I need to buy another amp chord first?
> I plug my guitar into the end pedal, then plug the other end with a guitar chord and then into my amp. And the power pack for the pedals is plugged into a separate wall receptacle?
> Sorry if I appear ignorant! It's because I am. Duh!


I cant believe I'm doing this but....
G.

[video=youtube;Z7tfWI18RRE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7tfWI18RRE[/video]


----------



## Guest

well I'll be dipped in sheep shit.
you do have a heart GT.


----------



## amagras

Lola said:


> I was thinking about getting this! Opinions needed! It's only $49.99! I really like the Pedaltrain mini with the case!
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~


I lost track of this thread a while ago and I don't know if this has been already answered. 

I wouldn't recommend neither the 1spot nor the Godlyke Powerall. I tried them both and they are super incredibly noisy.


----------



## High/Deaf

I'm not as big a fan of those big switch-mode type wall-warts either, but L&M has a great return policy. ;-)

I've used some of these http://www.rpelectronics.com/power-supplies/ac-to-dc-adapters/ac-dc-adapters-linear/9vdc

and their big brother 500mA model with no problems at all. $8 - $11. 

I think alot depends on quality of the wiring and what pedals you are stringing together. And, as they say, YMMV.


----------



## GTmaker

laristotle said:


> well I'll be dipped in sheep shit.
> you do have a heart GT.


shut up Larry...this isn't funny.
right after that post I headed straight to my psychiatrist...

I have been diagnosed with a sever case of gullibility
my naiveness count is highest ever recorded in a human being.

In simple terms I was told that I am now a simpleton and a fool with a dash of niny and dope just to round things off..

OH well...lets keep on rockin....

G.


----------



## vadsy

You guys are great and all but my hope is we get at least 2 of 3 pedals plugged in and working before reaching 250 posts in this thread.


----------



## High/Deaf

Hey, I've got a drummer buddy that still struggles with hooking his PA up. And he's been doing it for 20 years. I cringe when I hear him talk about connecting 'his speaker output to his amp input'. Signal flow just doesn't resonate with him. So I've learned patience in dealing with others that don't get this stuff as easily as some of us do.

Music shouldn't require a PEng or MSc. In fact, maybe the best musicians are those freed of that logic and structure? Who knows?


----------



## greco

vadsy said:


> You guys are great and all but my hope is we get at least 2 of 3 pedals plugged in and working before reaching 250 posts in this thread.


Do you like to gamble? Wanna bet?


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> You guys are great and all but my hope is we get at least 2 of 3 pedals plugged in and working before reaching 250 posts in this thread.


Challenge accepted.
@Lola, please do some YouTube on the Box of Rock. It IS a noisy pedal. Please don't be worried about the noise when you turn the pots.
Yes, it's normal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

I have solved the problems that may occur for a newb like me! I don't have the answers so I must depend on a reliable source such as YOU my esteemed forum members!

Cheezy just lives in the city next to mine and I have asked for his help! 

So for those of you who do not possess patience I will end this thread. Sorry but I am a mere grasshopper compared to many of you!

But on the 16th I will be awarding a little token of my appreciation to whose ever number comes up in the random number generator!

I have decided to go with the Voodoo power lab for my pedals!


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> I have decided to go with the Voodoo power lab for my pedals!


That's a very good decision. Batteries also work quite well, while you're waiting to get one


----------



## Budda

Don't forget about your old pal Google!


----------



## sulphur

Some people forget that they started somewhere too.

Good attitude, don't let it bother you.

Good choice in your power supply too.


----------



## georgemg

amagras said:


> I wouldn't recommend neither the 1spot nor the Godlyke Powerall. I tried them both and they are super incredibly noisy.


Ya, I wouldn't really recommend either of those either. I didn't really have any noise issues with my Powerall, but I did have one blow up on me. It's not just an urban legend - it does happen.



Lola said:


> I really like the Pedaltrain mini with the case!





Lola said:


> I have decided to go with the Voodoo power lab for my pedals!


I don't think the Mini is being made anymore. If you find one though, none of the Voodoo Lab power supplies will fit under it, and you probably won't have any room to put it on top of the board with your pedals. A Cioks Adam or DC-5 would fit under it though.

If you don't find a PedalTrain Mini, the Metro 16 would be a good, small option. There's an extra rail where you can top mount a power supply. Personally I'd recommend getting a Metro 20 (at least) though in case you want to add another pedal later on.


----------



## davetcan

Good point. You'll need at least a pedaltrain junior to put a power supply underneath. The Volto fits under the mini no problem and that's what I use on my mini. I use a Voodoo Labs PP2+ on my large board(s).




georgemg said:


> I don't think the Mini is being made anymore. If you find one though, none of the Voodoo Lab power supplies will fit under it, and you probably won't have any room to put it on top of the board with your pedals. A Cioks Adam or DC-5 would fit under it though.
> 
> If you don't find a PedalTrain Mini, the Metro 16 would be a good, small option. There's an extra rail where you can top mount a power supply. Personally I'd recommend getting a Metro 20 (at least) though in case you want to add another pedal later on.


----------



## Chito

I have the Nano plus and use a Volto with it. I'm actually thinking of using 2 voltos to power 7 pedals.

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## vadsy

I'm on the verge of trying something new, the Volto possibly, pros and cons?


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> Some people forget that they started somewhere too.
> 
> Good attitude, don't let it bother you.
> 
> Good choice in your power supply too.



Thank you for your very kind and much needed support! :blowing a kiss your waythere is no emoticon for this and why would there be?)


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> Guitar>cable>first pedal>rest of pedals using small patch cables>last pedal to amp using regular guitar cable.
> 
> All pedals are powered by the power supply using seperate power cables. Power supply plugs into wall.
> 
> Power supply example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And connect the pedals something like this



Thanks Dave for your time, effort and great patience in helping me to understand this. I think I have a handle on things. I really appreciate everyone who has contributed in helping to facilitate the making of "Lola's first pedal board"!


----------



## Lola

This is the Voodoo lab power pkg that I have decided on! This should do the trick?


----------



## sulphur

I put that ISO5 on the samll board I put together for a buddy.

I didn't utilize the 18v output, as I wasn't sure which pedal that could take that voltage.

One thing to remember, the miliAmps, mA doesn't really matter.
If it's more than the pedal needs, it'll only use what it needs.
If it's not enough, the pedal just won't work.

When you get into different voltages, that's where you can fry a pedal with too much juice.

- - - Updated - - -

Some pedals can be run at different voltages, you'd have to check up on them.


----------



## greco

sulphur said:


> I put that ISO5 on the samll board I put together for a buddy.
> 
> I didn't utilize the 18v output, as I wasn't sure which pedal that could take that voltage.
> 
> One thing to remember, the miliAmps, mA doesn't really matter.
> If it's more than the pedal needs, it'll only use what it needs.
> If it's not enough, the pedal just won't work.
> 
> When you get into different voltages, that's where you can fry a pedal with too much juice.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Some pedals can be run at different voltages, you'd have to check up on them.


This is very important information to ALWAYS remember.

Lola, which pedals do you have already (or are waiting for, plan to buy, etc)?
I have lost track on what you decided on.

The pedals, pedal board, power supply, connections, etc. will all eventually combine and, after dialling in each pedal, you will sound great!!

Then you will start looking for new/better/different pedals...just kidding...sort of..LOL


----------



## sulphur

The BoR may be run at different voltages, usually some dirt pedal can be run at higher voltages.
Best to be checking first though.

For a few bucks more, the PP2+ will give you eight outputs and has dip switches that can set the outputs for different purposes.

Unless you can utilize that higher output, or just won't have a need for eight outs, that choice should be fine.


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> This is very important information to ALWAYS remember.
> 
> Lola, which pedals do you have already (or are waiting for, plan to buy, etc)?
> I have lost track on what you decided on.
> 
> The pedals, pedal board, power supply, connections, etc. will all eventually combine and, after dialling in each pedal, you will sound great!!
> 
> Then you will start looking for new/better/different pedals...just kidding...sort of..LOL



Greco, this is what I have so far! I have a Box of Rock which I bought from Bzrkrage, I have a Danelectro Cool Kat Chorus courtesy of Chito and a Malekko ekko 616 and Blackout effectors sibling analog OTA phaser pedal both courtesy of Sulphur!

See, this is exactly what I was worried about! Not getting the compatible components that should go together! It makes me really nervous! I can't afford any costly mistakes!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Greco, this is what I have so far! I have a Box of Rock which I bought from Bzrkrage, I have a Danelectro Cool Kat Chorus courtesy of Chito and a Malekko ekko 616 and Blackout effectors sibling analog OTA phaser pedal both courtesy of Sulphur!
> 
> See, this is exactly what I was worried about! Not getting the compatible components that should go together! It makes me really nervous! I can't afford any costly mistakes!


Thanks Lola. 

Don't worry too much...just pay attention to the voltage restrictions/recommendations as Sulphur stated.

After a short time with your new board, you will have it all sorted out and be a pro related to this stuff.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur

That's the thing though with that 18v output, 
unless you know that you can use it, you'll only have four outputs available.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> blowing a kiss your waythere is no emoticon for this ..


This is about all I can offer in this thread.


----------



## GTmaker

I think a nice multi effects pedal would be a simpler solution....
no need for a pedal board, or power supply.
Some amps have multi effects built right in to them...now that would be cool to play with too.

G.


----------



## Chito

That pedal power supply is perfect, you need the 18v for the Chorus.


----------



## sulphur

Chito said:


> That pedal power supply is perfect, you need the 18v for the Chorus.


There you go.


----------



## Lola

Then I need the Voodoo lab Peal power 2 plus?


----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> Then I need the Voodoo lab Peal power 2 plus?


Not according to Chito, if that chorus pedal will take the 18 volts, you should be good then.
You'll be able to utilize that 18v output.

There's a learning curve, you'll get it.
That's about the only real issue with pedals, the voltage as I stated before.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

For 18v you could also just get a 9-18v adapter like the one from diago. I've used one for a Timmy, a DLS, and a SL Drive. It works great and it's relatively cheap. To buy a pedal power for four pedals that have never been tried, where one of them is 18v seems overkill. What if she doesn't like that chorus pedal?


----------



## davetcan

Dano is a nice chorus and used to come with it's own dedicated 18v wall wart. You still may have a problem though, the chorus is looking for 300ma and the ISO only provides 100ma on the 18 volt outlet. If it were me I'd go with the PP2+ and get a jumper to allow you to go from 2 outlets to the pedal. Or just buy a used Boss chorus for about $50 on kijiji  The rest of your pedals will be fine on the 9 volt outlets.

The dunlop brick would also work, although it's not isolated.

http://www.jimdunlop.com/product/mxr-dc-brick


----------



## Chito

Since Davetcan mentioned that the Danelectro needs 300ma and the power supply only provides 100 ma on the 18v, then the next option is to get the chorus it's own power supply. There is a Dunlop 18 volt power supply at L&M for $27+tax.

Honestly, I really haven't had any issues with the one spot and I've gigged with that for a long time before I got my PP. I know people have been talking about needing it to be isolated etc. But not unless I play in a place where there's crappy power, I really haven't had any issues.


----------



## davetcan

1 spot should be fine, that's what I started with.




Chito said:


> Since Davetcan mentioned that the Danelectro needs 300ma and the power supply only provides 100 ma on the 18v, then the next option is to get the chorus it's own power supply. There is a Dunlop 18 volt power supply at L&M for $27+tax.
> 
> Honestly, I really haven't had any issues with the one spot and I've gigged with that for a long time before I got my PP. I know people have been talking about needing it to be isolated etc. But not unless I play in a place where there's crappy power, I really haven't had any issues.


----------



## High/Deaf

Poor Lola. Like a Russian trying to shop in Canada - "What the hell are all these options, I just want a block of cheese!"

Personally, if I were doing it from scratch, I would get a Volto. They have a few major advantages over plug-in units.


And a chorus that needs 6W? WTF? What is it, a motor that spins the amp? That's enough power to supply a mini-amp. A chorus should require 10% of that power at most.


----------



## bzrkrage

Ask Charles (Electric Mojo) about the Joyo Power 2 (JP-02)
I grabbed ine off him, for ISO its a great buy.
(Yes , Joyo probable"borrowed" the Voodoo Labs powersupply designs, but it's still good!)


----------



## High/Deaf

I see those being sold on Amazon.ca. There are probably 6 different versions of exactly the same thing, with different brand names, but all obviously made in the same factory. Prices range from about $40 - $90. (hint: go for the $40 one.......)


----------



## davetcan

Chorus actually needs 18volts, 300ma, and the Volto won't do it. I love the volto though, I just make sure all my pedals have low power/milliamp requirements.

That Joyo thingy looks pretty good.



High/Deaf said:


> Poor Lola. Like a Russian trying to shop in Canada - "What the hell are all these options, I just want a block of cheese!"
> 
> Personally, if I were doing it from scratch, I would get a Volto. They have a few major advantages over plug-in units.
> 
> 
> And a chorus that needs 6W? WTF? What is it, a motor that spins the amp? That's enough power to supply a mini-amp. A chorus should require 10% of that power at most.


----------



## Lola

So I checked the Voodoo lab ISO 5 and it has an 18Volt plug in on it!

Too many damned options. I am like a deer in the headlights! 

I will get in touch with Electric Mojo!


----------



## Chito

The 18volts output of the Voodoo Lab only gives out 100ma, the Chorus needs 300ma. I suggest instead of getting the VL, get a Dunlop - AC Adapter Barrel 18V - U.S. for the chorus and a Visual Sound - 1 Spot Combo Pack for the rest of the pedals. That should work. You can get them at L&M and then you're done. Also, get a Pedaltrain Nano Plus for your pedalboard. 











https://www.long-mcquade.com/49009/Guitars/Cables_Power_Supplies/Dunlop/AC_Adapter_Barrel_18V_-_U_S.htm




https://www.long-mcquade.com/3160/Guitars/Cables_Power_Supplies/Visual_Sound/1_Spot_Combo_Pack.htm

And this pedal board. 









https://www.long-mcquade.com/61738/Guitars/Accessories/Pedaltrain/Pedaltrain_Nano_Plus_with_Soft_Case.htm


----------



## Lola

Everything is coming to fruition! I just got an pm from Cheezy and we are going to build my pedal board together in his living room. I will get the hands on experience I need! Cheezy knows exactly what he's doing so I can rest easy now! It just doesn't get better than this! 

I am breathing a huge sigh of relief! 

What a friend! Going that one step further to help out! I am so excited. 

I have seriously been stressing to the max(sorry lame saying) but I having been doing so much investigative work on the matter at hand. Just too many damned options!


----------



## sulphur

Don't stress! Just think of all that you're learning. 8)

You'll be advising others soon enough.


----------



## Dorian2

So i'm in a bit of a quandry. My main music room is quite large, and in the basement. So space isn't an issue for me as far as smaller footprint pedals, boards, Multi effects units, possibly even rack mount effects are concerned. My whole deal, being a "practicing" musician and not currently making money at it (which I did when I was younger), is the overall SOUND of what I want. Price point also has to be taken into consideration.

I've checked out many options, and the main focus for me is getting a really sweet analog sounding effects unit, rack, pedals, whatever. I like it as natural sounding as possible, as my playing style defines my sound more than the effects themselves. But I'm looking for Overdrive/Tube/distortion, Chorus, Delay, and possibly a few other. Another part of my "thing" is the recording scenario. I've spent too long not getting the thousands of ideas that run through my head over the last 30 years not recording them and wishing that I had. I'm currently using a neat little Boss Micro BR 4 track recorder that will preety much do everything I need (at the moment anyways). My overall style is that of Hard rock with Classical influences and some new Blues type influences, but with a heavier edge. I'm very familiar with many forms of music but I tend to incorporate evrything into an older shool hard rock/Metal edge. Sabbath, Rush, Maiden, Saxon, Opeth, Arch Enemy, Yes, Aryeon (Anthony Argen Lucassen) are some of the bands I listen to regularly. I'm also getting into Guthrie Govan, and John Bonamasso.
.
Since this is such a good thread with some really great info involved, I thought I'd ask for some ideas here instead of making yet another thread. No hijacking is intended Lola, it may be info for you to consider at some point soon as well.....especially since you are so new to this and most likely full of great ideas.

EDIT: I'm using a Gibson "79 LP Deluxe with a Duncan Custom SH5 in bridge, original LP Soapbox at neck, and a Blackstar Studio 20 Head w/ HTV 212 Cabinet (Celestion 70/80's, coupled with a Peavey VK 112 with a Celestion V30 Combo for stereo). So maybe I should include some kind of stereo pedal as well.

Thanks in advance guys and gals.


----------



## Budda

Fulltone OCD into chorus of your choice into a diamond memory lane jr. All you have to do is make sure the OCD plays well with your amp (mine loves the clean marshall, but it doesnt sound right into a clean 5150).


----------



## Dorian2

Budda said:


> Fulltone OCD into chorus of your choice into a diamond memory lane jr. All you have to do is make sure the OCD plays well with your amp (mine loves the clean marshall, but it doesnt sound right into a clean 5150).


I just want to get it (full tone OCD) because of the name, but I'm checking it out as I post this. Sounds promising. Thanks for the input Buddha. BTW, I checked out your band tour thread made earlier July and was hoping you'd update it. I'm wondering how that brutal scehdule went for you.

Watching this video may have sold me on the OCD I'll check it out with my rig first of course:

[video=youtube;k2pxRVECzHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2pxRVECzHw[/video]

Damned GAS. Thanks allot. The price is half decent as well ($150) @ L&M. May be able to find one used. We'll see how things shake out.


----------



## Lola

That Fulltone OCD pedal sounds incredible! I have to stop!! Nope! Can't do it! I started with 0 pedals last week and now have 7. Have to save $ for an Orange amp after I off the Marshall!

No worries about hijacking my thread! I am afraid though, the more knowledgeable I become the more I will want!


----------



## Dorian2

Good luck with that Lola. You play long enough, the more GAS builds up in your system.

Sorry for the bad news.

You may need to consult a Physician.


----------



## High/Deaf

Another option for a small, single-row pedal board: http://www.amazon.ca/T-Rex-Engineer...8&qid=1446826580&sr=1-11&keywords=pedal+board


Because you didn't have enough options yet. And we still have a page to go to get to 250!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I am afraid though, the more knowledgeable I become the more I will want!


Oh, oh. It may be too late to save this one.


----------



## davetcan

Well it was akin to going to an AA meeting and asking everyone if they liked alcohol.


----------



## pattste

davetcan said:


> Well it was akin to going to an AA meeting and asking everyone if they liked alcohol.


Buying gear relaxes us after a hard day at work or a complicated personal life. Plus we can stop anytime we want. Right?


----------



## greco

pattste said:


> Plus we can stop anytime we want. Right?


Do you use sprays, patches or lozenges?


----------



## sulphur

pattste said:


> Buying gear relaxes us after a hard day at work or a complicated personal life. Plus we can stop anytime we want. Right?


Sure, then start back up again the next day!

You can check out anytime you like...


----------



## greco

sulphur said:


> You can check out anytime you like...


Good one!!


----------



## bzrkrage

sulphur said:


> Sure, then start back up again the next day!
> 
> You can check out anytime you like...


Awesome Eagles reference. We hit 250 yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Getting close.... posts and new board, for more than one of us.


----------



## Lola

I have the Box of Rock and an Ibanez distortion pedal. Can I put them together or would that redundant? The Ibanez when you crank it has a bit of hiss to it but the low end sounds so fat!


----------



## Budda

any distortion pedal maxed out on the gain usually does not sound good to the majority of people. "Too much gain" is a very real thing, and less gain often makes a much larger impact tonally. You can run the pedals together, but be prepared for the screeching feedback you will encounter.


----------



## sulphur

Did you try that noise gate on that Ibanez pedal?


----------



## bzrkrage

The BOR should be enough.
Especially with the Orange at the jam space. Man, I want to hear that for the first time you plug it in.
The smile on your face will be HUGE!
(250 post! Woot!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> any distortion pedal maxed out on the gain usually does not sound good to the majority of people. "Too much gain" is a very real thing, and less gain often makes a much larger impact tonally. You can run the pedals together, but be prepared for the screeching feedback you will encounter.


So it one or the other! I can switch them out if I want to, can't I? I do love the Ibanez I got from Sulpher who donated this to the cause! It has a really big and fat low end! Amazing sound! It's a Ibanez SM7 Smash Box. I love this to! It's not quite as nice as the Box of Rock! _​If I learned anything from this thread, I know that there both 9V pedals! _


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> The BOR should be enough.
> Especially with the Orange at the jam space. Man, I want to hear that for the first time you plug it in.
> The smile on your face will be HUGE!
> (250 post! Woot!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am anticipating that moment! I have watched quite a few videos on You tube about this pedal and it's absolutely insane! I know I will instantly love this pedal! I can hardly wait. This wait is just killing me!

BTW after practice last night I put my guitar chord in my bag but didn't do it up. Got my guitar out tonight and there was no chord. I backtracked my steps and it was no where to be found. Must of lost it downtown! It's was an expensive Yorkville chord too! I actually got a bit panicky! I found an old crappy chord that I had thrown in my cupboard. Thank god it worked! I already had it planned in my brain that if I didn't find my chord I would drive over to Cheezy's and grab a chord off of him. L&M is closed Sundays which means I would have had to gone until Monday with out it. Too much of a sacrifice!

- - - Updated - - -

Hey congrats on the 250th post in this thread Bzrkrage!


----------



## knight_yyz

The SHO half of the BOR is frigging insane. I made a clone and the first time I plugged it in I almost made my ears bleed.


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> So it one or the other! I can switch them out if I want to, can't I? I do love the Ibanez I got from Sulpher who donated this to the cause! It has a really big and fat low end! Amazing sound! It's a Ibanez SM7 Smash Box. I love this to! It's not quite as nice as the Box of Rock! _​If I learned anything from this thread, I know that there both 9V pedals! _


It's not one or the other, just be prepared for hiss and feedback. In my band, sometimes we want that. I run my OCD and my micro-amp together multiple times during our set.


----------



## Lola

Stay tuned boys and girls! I will announce the winner of this thread on November 16th!


----------



## High/Deaf

I was gonna bug you about losing your chords. Thought I'd blame it on those cookies but they only affect short term memory. Perhaps something more serious like on-setting insanity or GAS?

But we don't need no stinkin' grammar nazi's ...........


(and as my old mentor Don Petro used to say: "it's a cable, cords is how we buy wood")


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> I was gonna bug you about losing your chords. Thought I'd blame it on those cookies but they only affect short term memory. Perhaps something more serious like on-setting insanity or GAS?
> 
> But we don't need no stinkin' grammar nazi's ...........
> 
> 
> (and as my old mentor Don Petro used to say: "it's a cable, cords is how we buy wood")


[/QUOTE]

NO we don't need any grammar nazi's! Bad enough that I live with a kitchen nazi!


----------



## Chito

So Lola, how did it turn out? Photos?


----------



## Lola

People need your help pls! If I get the pedaltrain jr pedal board with the Voodoo lab 5 IOS fit underneath?

I have everything else I need. I just need your opinion on the pedalboard. The Voodoo lab had to be ordered. I just have to wait a week or so. It has the capabilities to be able to hook up 4 9v pedals and 1 18V. I could of got the 2+2 but it sort of wasn't in the budget. Maxed out my gift cards already.


----------



## Chito

Yes. My main pedalboard is a Pedaltrain Jr and it is powered by a PP2 that is attached underneath. The Lab 5 is smaller.


----------



## Lola

Chito said:


> Yes. My main pedalboard is a Pedaltrain Jr and it is powered by a PP2 that is attached underneath. The Lab 5 is smaller.


Is there any alternative to a Pedaltrain Jr.? They are a bit pricey? $160


----------



## vadsy

How about a flat board? You could just get away with using a piece of plywood and paint it to your liking.


----------



## bzrkrage

Here's my IKEA Gorm "grab'n'go" jam board.















Get 2 for $12, glue some carpet down, couple of cheap handles.
Hell, I used this 1x4 with carpet & rubber feet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito

I don't know of any cheap pedalboard other than if you make it yourself. An example is using the gorm shelf from Ikea, exactly like the one that bzrkrage posted.


----------



## vadsy

This is a home made piece, cost me 15 bucks at the most.


----------



## GTmaker

How is this for a great alternative to a pedalboard...
PUT YOUR PEDALS ON THE FLOOR CLOSE TO EACH OTHER, WIRE THEM UP AND PLAY...

total cost ... zero dollars.

G.


----------



## Guitar101

GTmaker said:


> How is this for a great alternative to a pedalboard...
> PUT YOUR PEDALS ON THE FLOOR CLOSE TO EACH OTHER, WIRE THEM UP AND PLAY...
> 
> total cost ... zero dollars.
> 
> G.


Brilliant. And if they move around on a wood floor, you could just add those little plastic cuppy things. Just lick'em and stick'em.

Here's the Metro 16 with pedals


----------



## Lola

GTmaker said:


> How is this for a great alternative to a pedalboard...
> PUT YOUR PEDALS ON THE FLOOR CLOSE TO EACH OTHER, WIRE THEM UP AND PLAY...
> 
> total cost ... zero dollars.
> 
> G.


Nah I am not doing that regardless of the price. I need something that is portable. I can't be doing this at practice. Not practical for me at least and totally inconvenient.!


----------



## Lola

Would the Pedaltrain Metro 16 work! _I tried inserting the link but I can't get it to work! Sorry for the inconvenience!_

I don't need to eat what the hell! lol This is more important LOL~!

It's $30 difference!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Would the Pedaltrain Metro 16 work! _I tried inserting the link but I can't get it to work! Sorry for the inconvenience! _


Metro_16_Pedal_Board_with_Soft_Case.htm


----------



## astyles

I've been using this for over 3 years now and it hasn't let me down.

http://www.skbcases.com/music/products/proddetail.php?f=&id=587&o=&offset=&c=85&s=75

I picked it up on sale at L&M after my PP died and I'm a bit surprised it's held up through all the carrying around - it's plastic and comes with a soft case. If you're just careful with it, you shouldn't have any issues. I do carry an extra power adapter just in case, but otherwise it's a decent price for what you get imo.


----------



## Chito

From what I can see, the size of the Metro is kinda weird to me. The top part of it, I find useless. I'd rather be able to put 2 rows of pedals, instead of 1. You have to turn the pedal sideways in order to put it on the top or bottom. I'd go for the Jr. It has more space if you decide to add more pedals. Just look at this configuration:









As opposed to this:


----------



## GTmaker

Lola said:


> Nah I am not doing that regardless of the price. I need something that is portable. I can't be doing this at practice. Not practical for me at least and totally inconvenient.!


that's funny...

G.
Ive seen pedal boards that you can put in your back pocket... those are portable and convenient.


----------



## greco

GTmaker said:


> that's funny...
> 
> G.
> Ive seen pedal boards that you can put in your back pocket... those are portable and convenient.


Now I know why you are always wearing this style....


----------



## GTmaker

that's funny too Dave...but I think you missed the point.

whats more funny is that there is apparently 275 opinions on how to get 3 guitar pedals to work.
Not too long ago there where those in this forum that believed there no more then 250.

G.




greco said:


> Now I know why you are always wearing this style....


----------



## greco

GTmaker said:


> whats more funny is that there is apparently 275 opinions on how to get 3 guitar pedals to work.


I don't think that is funny at all. Read the thread from the beginning.

As I see it, Lola asked for opinions about comparing multi effects to single pedals. That took several posts and was thoroughly discussed. 

Lola then had the opportunity to get some individual pedals form generous and kind forumites to give her a starting point to try pedals that will hopefully provide/enhance the tone(s) she is trying to achieve. The next logical step would be to get a power supply and pedal board to consolidate everything and allow for expansion in the future. 

Even though I have/use very few pedals, I found this thread to be informative. I am respectful and impressed with everyone's efforts to help.

Am I still missing the point?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

GTmaker said:


> How is this for a great alternative to a pedalboard...
> PUT YOUR PEDALS ON THE FLOOR CLOSE TO EACH OTHER, WIRE THEM UP AND PLAY...
> 
> total cost ... zero dollars.
> 
> G.





Lola said:


> Nah I am not doing that regardless of the price. I need something that is portable.
> I can't be doing this at practice.
> Not practical for me at least and totally inconvenient.!


I believe this is what Gino had in mind. When I had this many pedals (decades ago),
it took me five minutes to take them out of my briefcase and hook 'em up.


----------



## Budda

Yes but the second that's on a pedalboard, you realize why people have pedalboards. already wired up, you plug in your patch chords and the power supply and you're off. YMMV.


----------



## Lola

There was no intention of adding comic relief to this thread!!

The only way to learn about something is to ask as many questions as necessary. I said I was a newb to this whole subject. 250 replies on how to make 3 pedals work! Au contraire!

Thanks to this thread I was able to go into L & M and ask questions and have fairly knowledgeable and confidant conversation in regards to the direction I was heading in with my pedal board construction. 

I have learned a lot. Most of it very useful information. Thanks to contributors here!


----------



## Lola

We have a winner. Post #60 Isoneedacoffee! 

The prize is a prepaid Visa card! Thanks everyone for all your help!


----------



## High/Deaf

Chito said:


> From what I can see, the size of the Metro is kinda weird to me. The top part of it, I find useless. I'd rather be able to put 2 rows of pedals, instead of 1. You have to turn the pedal sideways in order to put it on the top or bottom. I'd go for the Jr. It has more space if you decide to add more pedals. Just look at this configuration:


Good point about the two rows. I think a single row board, like the PT Mini or that little T-Rex one I posted a dozen pages ago, or a full two row board. That 1.5 row board don't make no sense.

I bought one of these Gators years ago for less than $100. It's wood and not steel, only one big slot at the top to route wiring from the underside, but it and its soft case have been great. Cheaper than the ref standard Pedaltrain stuff.

http://www.amazon.ca/Gator-Pedal-Bo...8&qid=1447689118&sr=1-20&keywords=pedal+board


----------



## Lola

GTmaker said:


> that's funny too Dave...but I think you missed the point.
> 
> whats more funny is that there is apparently 275 opinions on how to get 3 guitar pedals to work.
> Not too long ago there where those in this forum that believed there no more then 250.
> 
> G.


Enlighten us would you please why you think this is funny! I am very curious! How many feet can you fit in your mouth!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Enlighten us would you please why you think this is funny! I am very curious! How many feet can you fit in your mouth!


I think GTmaker thought this pic was "funny", possibly in a cynical way, along with many other aspects of the thread.











I am still waiting for an explanation as to why I "missed the point", especially given my long response of:

_I don't think that is funny at all. Read the thread from the beginning.

As I see it, Lola asked for opinions about comparing multi effects to single pedals. That took several posts and was thoroughly discussed. 

Lola then had the opportunity to get some individual pedals form generous and kind forumites to give her a starting point to try pedals that will hopefully provide/enhance the tone(s) she is trying to achieve. The next logical step would be to get a power supply and pedal board to consolidate everything and allow for expansion in the future. 

Even though I have/use very few pedals, I found this thread to be informative. I am respectful and impressed with everyone's efforts to help.

Am I still missing the point?
_


----------



## GTmaker

simple question ...
are the 3 pedals working yet?
maybe a picture to show everyone that all their incredible support and so many suggestions have 
actually accomplished something...

G.


----------



## Budda

Who pissed in your cereal?


----------



## greco

Budda said:


> Who pissed in your cereal?


I did


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Lola said:


> We have a winner. Post #60 Isoneedacoffee!
> 
> The prize is a prepaid Visa card! Thanks everyone for all your help!


Wowzers! 

There really is no need, Lola. Giving help to others - and receiving it- is what makes this place great. I feel odd thinking that there might be an incentive to do so, other than just trying to be nice to other people.


----------



## Dorian2

I agree that this thread is very informative. We have to remember our own beginnings as players, which most here do. That's why so much contribution to this thread has been had IMO.

One thing that does concern me a bit is the damn price of some of these pedal boards. It's unreasonably expensive for what you actually get.


----------



## Lola

Isoneedacoffee told me to buy a pedal with his winnings. What a selfless act of kindness this was!


----------



## High/Deaf

Classy move by Mr. Isoneedacoffee. Niiiiiiccccccceeeee. 

I was looking on line for the Ikea Gorm and couldn't find it. I hope they didn't drop it, I was going to go and buy one for more pb expansion.......


----------



## Lola

Okay so here is my list to make my first pedal board!(so damned excited)

- another Yorkville guitar cable(notice I said cable NOT chord!)

- Voodoo lab IOS 5 power pack

- Pedaltrain classic jr pedalboard

Pedals - Box of Rock distortion/OD 
- Danelectro Cool Kat Chorus pedal
- Malekko Ekko Delay
- Dot on the Shaft flanger E20FL
- Sibling Analog OTA phaser
- Beta Aivin Super Chorus CH-100
- Ibanez Smash box SM7
My Voodoo lab will only power 5 pedals but that should be okay for the next little while. I can always get a bigger power pack later on. I will be able to switch out pedals though. A bit of a PITA but oh well!

Cheezy has graciously offered to help me put this all together. He has everything else I require to make this a successful venture!~ What a great friend!

As soon as I get 'er done I will post a pic!


----------



## High/Deaf

You have two chorus's (chorusi?), you probably only need one at a time. If I were you I would go with the BOR, echo and either the other 3 mods (phaser, chorus, flanger) or two of those mods and the other OD pedal. The good thing is they're real easy to switch around, once you get the basic layout down.

And one persons PITA is another persons: "Woohoo, I'm going to try it this way instead."


----------



## Budda

If you know you're going to possibly end up with 8 pedals as opposed to 5, is it possible to spring for the Pedal Power 2+ or 4x4 now as opposed to later? Especially if you're buying new. Also the question "what should I get next?" is always "more delay!"


----------



## Guest

Too bad you already have your pedalboard.
I just came across this kijiji ad for custom boards/case.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...es/1119281737?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## davetcan

What are you using for a tuner? I ask because you can run power to other pedals from a couple of the tuner options out there.


----------



## sulphur

Yes, a tuner is a must and another power option, good point Dave.

Try each pedal on its own and see if there's a noise maker amongst them (if you haven't already),
rather than putting the board together and discovering an issue then and having to trouble shoot the whole lot.

I see using the BoR, Dano chorus (usitlize that 18v out), delay and phaser.
The last slot would be a toss up whether you wanted the flanger, or another choice in dirt with the SM7.


----------



## Lola

Your right Budda! I really blew my budget though! I am thinking I should of spent $ on the Pedal power 2+! I am going to take the IOS 5 back and get it! I will get the $ somehow! I just have to!! I can use 7 pedals! I need a tuner too but don't have the money for that until I receive Christmas gift cards for L & M! I can't imagine the dough I would of spent if I had to buy all the pedals. It's really crazy when you think about it! Checking out the difference in dollars between the IOS 5 and the PP2+. I have a shitload of sterling and gold jewelry I am sitting on. I used to make custom made jewelry! It was in my entrepreneur phase of life! I even might be able to get another Parker out of the deal! Got to get off my ass and get rid of it!

Questions??

If I get the PP+2 will the Pedaltrain classic junior be capable of neatly enclosing it?

Really dumb question! I can plug my Cool Kat 18V into it?

and..............finally

What kind of tuner pedal would I buy? There's so many out there. I want a good one. Something that will do the basics for me! I will definitely have to wait for this! I will have to rely on my Tuna guitar on my phone for the next little bit. Better than nothing.

I found out to that the PP+2 has a 5 year warranty on it. My IOS 5 only has a 1 year and for an additional $5 I got a second year. I was dumb and couldn't see the forest for the trees. Lesson learned!

I was asked the other day, why didn't I spend my $ on a better amp with fx built into it instead of spending my money on pedals. I was like a deer caught in the headlights! I had no answer to justify my actions! The only great FX on my amp is the delay. When we have kick ass amps available to us, why do we spend our hard earned cash( or are given graciously as freebies by amazing friends) on FX pedals?

One other question! I get no emails stating that someone has replied to a thread that I am participating in! I have all my "i's" dotted and "t's" crossed! I don't get it.


----------



## Budda

You can buy boss TU-2's for $50 and they are a good reliable tuner. They're often available on Kijiji and craigslist.

I could have another USA PRS with the cost of my pedalboard. I try not to think about it hahaha.


----------



## Lola

I just found this pedal and I want it badly. Shades of Satriani and EVH with this Angry Charlie pedal!


----------



## vadsy

300!
A multi effects might still be a good idea.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

vadsy said:


> 300!
> A multi effects might still be a good idea.


LIKE YOU HAVEN'T LEARNED ANYTHING FROM THIS VERY INFORMATIVE THREAD????!!! GRRRRRR!


----------



## vadsy

Maybe I have


----------



## Budda

Lola, boutique pedals are a whole different thread


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> View attachment 16305


Awesome, LOL !!!


----------



## Lola

You knew I was going to ask this! lol

What is the difference between a boutique pedal and just a regular one?


----------



## Chito

Boutique = more expensive, made of better quality parts, made by folks who are known to produce quality pedals, most times sound better than 'regular' pedals.


----------



## Lola

One pill makes you larger, and one pill makes you small
And the one that mother gives you doesn't do anything at all
Go ask Alice when she's 10 feet tall
If you go chasing *rabbits,* and you know your going to fall
Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar has given you a call

I am going bigger! will the PP+2 fit under my Pedaltrain classic jr!

It's so deceiving. When I picked up the box, it was so light! It's not a big as it looks in the soft carrying case!

Can you give me an example of a boutique pedal! What are there price ranges?


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Lola said:


> You knew I was going to ask this! lol
> 
> What is the difference between a boutique pedal and just a regular one?


Once it's on my board, I forget the fact that it's considered "boutique." Therefore, my hypothesis is that the elusive boutique quality must magically disappear once it's on my board.



Chito said:


> Boutique = more expensive, made of better quality parts, made by folks who are known to produce quality pedals, most times sound better than 'regular' pedals.


*More expensive?* Yes. Pretty much always.
*Better quality parts? Better reputation for quality? Better sound?* Sometimes better. Sometimes they are just rehoused and repainted pedals that were made in China for $20 (some infamous examples here if you search the web). Assuming it's coming from a reputable manufacturer, I still think you would have a hard time objectively justifying that a pedal is better on all these fronts versus a company like B0ss.

The short answer: don't be swayed by anything considered "boutique." Mass produced pedals and "boutique" pedals alike can both be "built like tanks" and give you a "tone to die for," etc.

By the way, you already have a boutique pedal (the BOR). It's great. No doubt about it. But regular Tube Screamers, Ratts, Muffs or Boss DS1s have been used by professional musicians for decades. And those musicians feel no shame in that, nor do they feel at a disadvantage in terms of achieving the tone they're chasing. 

Sorry for the cynicism, but I am turned off by anything that smells of elitism. I do have what are considered "boutique" pedals and they do a great job... as do "non-boutique" pedals. For what it's worth, the "boutique" pedals I bought were found second-hand, and I definitely did not pay boutique prices for them.


----------



## Chito

A sample would be anything mad by Strymon, Diamond, Wampler, Klon, Hermida, etc

Or anything that's not made by the big companies like, Boss, Danelectro, EHX, Line 6. Your Box of Rock is a boutique pedal. 

Price ranges can go from $2K like the Klon Centaur. Usually they go at least over $150.


----------



## Budda

I see the question has been answered. There is a point of diminished returns as with anything else. I don't expect to ever hear $600 pickups that I would pay that much for, or a pedal with a simple layout costing the same. 

I have some boutique pedals on my board (three) and its because they all do what they do well. Two of them are two-function pedals that would cost the same as if I had split them up (strymon bluesky, Keeley Caverns). My third is the only effect that size doing that trick (earthquaker afterneath). 

The PP2+ should fit fine BTW.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> What kind of tuner pedal would I buy? There's so many out there. I want a good one. Something that will do the basics for me! I will definitely have to wait for this! I will have to rely on my Tuna guitar on my phone for the next little bit. Better than nothing.


I love the PitchBlack, its one of the best I've used in daylight, and its a good tuner with a few setting options (like strobe). I also have a TC Polyphonic, its nice but harder to see in bright light (may not be an issue for you). 

Clipon tuners are a decent option for $10. They'll get you by in a pinch, but I like a board tuner than mutes my signal. No one likes to hear The Tuning Song.




> I was asked the other day, why didn't I spend my $ on a better amp with fx built into it instead of spending my money on pedals. I was like a deer caught in the headlights! I had no answer to justify my actions! The only great FX on my amp is the delay. When we have kick ass amps available to us, why do we spend our hard earned cash( or are given graciously as freebies by amazing friends) on FX pedals?
> 
> One other question! I get no emails stating that someone has replied to a thread that I am participating in! I have all my "i's" dotted and "t's" crossed! I don't get it.


Why do some people buy a separate pre-amp, power amp, turntable/CD drive and speakers rather than a ghetto blaster? They both make music, one just does it infinitely better (with options to modify and improve) than the other. It's like the difference between watching a block buster on your laptop or in a constant image height, Danley-equipped home theater. In both cases, you've seen the movie. But one is a much better experience. 

Same with the amp.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> You knew I was going to ask this! lol
> 
> What is the difference between a boutique pedal and just a regular one?


http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/What_is_Boutique


----------



## Budda

Clip-on tuners work well and you just roll the volume to 0 to tune. PRS headstocks don't play well with them so my TU-2 stays haha.


----------



## Chito

For a tuner, I recommend the Sonic Research Turbo Tuner. It's the most accurate pedal tuner and I can guarantee you based on experience, that it's going to last you a long time. They have come out with a mini version of it too so I suggest looking into that.


----------



## sulphur

I personally like a pedal tuner rather than a headstock tuner.

BOSS TU2, or TU3 are fine, the TC Polytune is a good one too.
My favorite so far, is the one mentioned above by Chito, the TT.


----------



## davetcan

The Turbo Tuner was useless in direct sunlight, other than that an awesome tuner. Not sure if they've addressed that with the new release. The new Polytune 2 is VERY bright, and tunes accurately enough for most mortals.


----------



## sulphur

I use a TC Polytune on the board at home and set my intonation with it, no problems.

I opted for the TT on the band board as I'd heard about reliability issues with the TC switches.
I think that they've addressed that problem since.

I'm not sure, but I think I heard that the TT mini is easier to see in sunlight.


----------



## mrfiftyfour

I tried to read the whole thread but only got to page 8. Put 2 OD's (the first one have light gain, the second one higher gain) and then the multifx (modulation then delay then reverb, to taste) before the amp. It really is that simple. I have a Lovepedal Eternity-Lovepedal OD11-Zoom GX3-Traynor amp. Awesome tone.


----------



## Rski

I prefer a good tube amp with a single pedal with levels slightly above bypass mode, not pummeling the preamp into obliterated buzz, even my Fender Champ XP likes pedals used in front, analog type.
I went through a phase of multi effect in the 90's, the tweaking of the presets became relentless, lots of tone pallets, eventually only a few standout. One day I plugged into marshal stack, good by effect rack.


----------



## Lola

Well now the stars have aligned in my favor tonight! I bought another guitar cable, actually a pricey one! It was a Yorkville one that was $48 bucks. So tonight at rehearsal I asked the manager Grant, if someone turned in a Yorkville cable. (It must of fallen out of my guitar bag last time) Stupid I know, especially at the rehearsal factory. He had a wall dedicated to cables left behind and not claimed. He told me to pick one and keep it, so I did. Now I can take back the one I bought and put it towards the difference between the IOS 5 and the PP+2 power pack! The difference now is on $20! Easier on the purse strings!
I also heard a blues pedal tonight that sounded amazing! I should of got the name of it because now I want that one too! This is getting a little addictive! I have to find a blues pedal because the band wants to play Sweet home Chicago. What a rockin' song that is! That blues pedal just made the guitar sing so sweetly!


----------



## Budda

The boss blues driver overdrive gets some nice tones


----------



## Dorian2

Hey Lola.....before you go out and buy more pedals, I'd try to find your "niche tone", for lack of a better word, first with what you have. If you cannot quite get it with the current gear, look into other options later.

But that is all about your personal views on things. If you've already found your tone (which I find hard to believe at this point), then go at it. But maybe you just want to sound like you are emulating certain players, which is awesome as well. My approach is a bit different than many players as well. Some want to sound like the band they are copping, others want to forge their own identity. And a lot of other things in between, particularly for people making money at their craft. Just some random thoughts.


----------



## sulphur

I agree with D2, give it some time, play with what's on hand for now.

Try that BoR on different settings, or try just cleaning it up with your volume knob on the guitar for lower gain.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Hey Lola.....before you go out and buy more pedals, I'd try to find your "niche tone", for lack of a better word, first with what you have. If you cannot quite get it with the current gear, look into other options later.
> 
> But that is all about your personal views on things. If you've already found your tone (which I find hard to believe at this point), then go at it. But maybe you just want to sound like you are emulating certain players, which is awesome as well. My approach is a bit different than many players as well. Some want to sound like the band they are copping, others want to forge their own identity. And a lot of other things in between, particularly for people making money at their craft. Just some random thoughts.


I haven't found my tone yet! I am trying! These pedals will help immensely! Pedals offer so much freedom. You can change your tone completely with pedals.! Use your imagination! I really like that bluesy sound that Angus plays! Very simple !stuff but so amazing! The band that I am currently playing with want to do Sweet home Chicago by Robert Johnson, I do believe! Ya, that's right! Just improvise to your hearts content! I just get into the groove of that song! So inspiring! And some of the licks!


----------



## Guest

Speaking of chasing tone.


----------



## Lola

That was excellent entertainment! Kudos to you, Laristotle!


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> I haven't found my tone yet! I am trying! These pedals will help immensely! Pedals offer so much freedom. You can change your tone completely with pedals.! Use your imagination! I really like that bluesy sound that Angus plays! Very simple !stuff but so amazing! The band that I am currently playing with want to do Sweet home Chicago by Robert Johnson, I do believe! Ya, that's right! Just improvise to your hearts content! I just get into the groove of that song! So inspiring! And some of the licks!


You are right about different pedals making a tone difference.....to a certain point, but it's an excellent place to start. I've found that over the years there are also quite a number of other things as well. Amplifier, tubes, speakers, guitar, pups, strings, pick, your fingers technique on your fret hand, picking style (light or heavy), etc... particularly amplifiers (to my ear). That's why you seen so many comments on this site and thread about investing in a good amplifier. But it sounds like you're on that path with the Orange at your rehearsal studio....so if your personal amp is a cheap Solid State you will definitely notice the difference, particularly in warmth.

Sorry for going off topic here. I tend to get "chatty" when it comes to anything to do with guitars or music.


----------



## Budda

Eventually you learn that you dial in similar sounds across various types of gear. Hand me anything with buckers and moderate drive on tap and I'll sound like me across 4 different amps. Hell I sound like me as much in my sparrows setup as I did with my previous setup: high gain head vs. clean, light pedal drive versus moderate amp drive, moderate output pickups versus lower output (not so sure on that) and a modern cab versus a vintage one.

Recognizing what you sound like takes time and attention. I couldn't tell you what *I* sound like with a clean amp, just that I like a full clean tone.


----------



## High/Deaf

How'd it work out, Lola?


----------



## Lola

TA DA! Mr. Cheezyryder and I will be building my pedal board tomorrow! Pictures to follow. It's going to be sweet!


----------



## High/Deaf

Wow, you have patience. Where's the 'impatient guy tapping toe' meme when you need one?

Since this string started, I've ordered and received a pedalboard online, picked up an unplanned/unintended L6 M9 and built a board with that and three overdrives. AND I've already taken that board to a jam last weekend and had problems with it (LOL - a little too early, not really sorted yet). Note that I didn't need any of this - I already had two boards on the go. 

Its a syndrome with no cure or 12 step program. I can only assume it will take hold once you build and play the first one.


----------



## Lola

Yup there is no cure for this! lol I blew my total budget on this board and Voodoo lab p2p! It will be so worth it. I have a rehearsal on Friday and this is just going to kick some serious ass.

I am taking my Gibson SG with me. It has an issue so Cheezy said he would look at it. I am like a kid Christmas morning. I am just dying to hear the Box of Rock! OMG! I feel really juvenile this morning. I want to leave right now but Cheezy might still be in bed. 40 minutes until lift off! My heart is racing, my palms are sweating and feeling somewhat light headed!


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

You guys (well. guy and gal) crack me up. 



Lola said:


> Yup there is no cure for this! lol I blew my total budget on this board and Voodoo lab p2p! It will be so worth it. I have a rehearsal on Friday and this is just going to kick some serious ass.


My advice, don't be a putz like me. Test and test and test again. 

I threw mine together in its final config about 2 hours before I went out with it. Quick test, all was OK. Checked a couple M9 scenes, all OK. Plugged it in at the jam, and when I turned it on, I got the most horrendous screeching, like a murder of insane crows on helium (which in some cases woulda been cool, but not here.....). On and off a couple times, no diff - slid it aside and plugged into a buddies board right beside it. Turned out I left the M9 in a scene with a compressor turned up and a reciprocating reverb patch that self oscillated. Simple fix, if I'd known the M9. Never woulda happened if that scene wasn't the last one I quickly checked before leaving. It was a jam, so no biggie, but I missed a chance to blood my newest toy.


----------



## Lola

I got to Cheezy's today and had to leave. Work called me to come in because they had an emergency situation. I left everything in the capable hands of the Pedal Master! He did check my Gibson and apparently what I was hearing was all in my head. Cheezy really liked my Gibson and there was nothing wrong with it at all. I am going back on Saturday to Cheezy's and pick up my pedal board completed!


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> I got to Cheezy's today and had to leave. Work called me to come in because they had an emergency situation. I left everything in the capable hands of the Pedal Master! He did check my Gibson and apparently what I was hearing was all in my head. Cheezy really liked my Gibson and there was nothing wrong with it at all. I am going back on Saturday to Cheezy's and pick up my pedal board completed!


Well done cheezemeister !!!


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> Well done cheezemeister !!!


I couldn't ask for a better person with a bigger heart! He sent me a picture and it looks really bad ass!


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> He sent me a picture and it looks really bad ass!


And NOW, you send it to us! Come on! we've been waiting 337 posts!


----------



## Guest

Or wait till Friday's jam when you'll be unveiling it(?) and have one your jam mates take a pic. 
Remember to give us your favourite rock pose.


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> And NOW, you send it to us! Come on! we've been waiting 337 posts!


I can't pick it up until Saturday unfortunately! Fucking work gets in the way of having a life!!! Sorry to use an f-bomb but it's the truth! I talked to Cheezy today and he played his guitar on my board for about an hour yesterday and he really liked it! I am going to his place on Saturday and he will give me the tour of the board. Having a pedal board is something I would of never of dreamed of a year ago. Your all to blame! lol I will get a pic up of me and my board asap!


----------



## Budda

Sounds like you may not be getting it back


----------



## Chito

So how's the pedalboard?


----------



## High/Deaf

Have a good look at it. If it says GT10 on it anywhere, cheezy liked the one he built you too much. ;-)

****Most anticipated pedalboard build ever****


----------



## Lola

Chito said:


> So how's the pedalboard?


Work is kicking my butt right now! Long story short! Someone at work has had a nervous breakdown! I and one of my coworkers are picking up the slack! Every day is such a monumental task! I haven't even been to Cheesy's to pick up my pedal board, let alone play it! I work, eat and sleep! Rinse, lather and repeat! I will have Christmas off! I will be sleeping!


----------



## Chito

Lola said:


> Work is kicking my butt right now! Long story short! Someone at work has had a nervous breakdown! I and one of my coworkers are picking up the slack! Every day is such a monumental task! I haven't even been to Cheesy's to pick up my pedal board, let alone play it! I work, eat and sleep! Rinse, lather and repeat! I will have Christmas off! I will be sleeping!


That sucks! But you gotta do what you gotta do! I can't do that kind of work hours anymore nowadays. Just too old for it. LOL


----------



## Dorian2

Sucks about work. Sorry to hear that Lola. I'm another member that is waiting for the big update and pics. Have a good holiday.


----------



## Udu Mango

here's two cents worth - last cover band I played in I used the Roland RP500 multi-effects pedal which did a good job of giving me all the different sounds I'd need for a nite of cover music. The RP500 does amp modeling OR effects only. It was the effects-only feature that attracted me, as I already really like the sound of my Fender amp.
Check out some of the pros - Have a look at Dweezil Zappa's rig for one of the most complex, then check out Derek Trucks who plugs an SG into a super-reverb - absolute simplicity for him, and his tone is jaw dropping....
Good luck as you develop your own sound.
Jim


----------



## mhammer

I'm doing the hybrid road. I'm making myself two multi-FX units at the moment, though slowed down in completing them by health issues.

One is a multi-distortion with a TS-9, Big Muff, and Shin-Ei fuzz; each with a pair of 3-way toggles to reconfigure the circuit for other kinds of sounds, a rotary switch to select between them, and a MOSFet clean booster in front, to push any of them even harder.

The other one has a tricked-out Phase 90 clone, a tremolo, a tricked-out Small Clone clone, and a PT2399-based digital delay with a few additional tricks. Three stompswitches select the phaser, delay, and chorus/tremolo (a toggle selects which one is in that position). I'm installing normallized insert jacks between the three stompswitches so that another effect can be patched in between, if desired (like my one-effect-at-a-time M5). Finally, I'm also including an envelope detector to control modulation speed on either the phaser or tremolo (selectable by toggle).

The boards are etched and stuffed, and the chassis is machined and legended. I still have to wire up all the pots and toggles. I'm thinking about including an expression-pedal option, and an order flipping rotary switch. I'll post pics when done.

Funny thing is, I acquired the chassis in 1978. A guy in the tech lab at McMaster Hospital sold me his PAiA Phlanger because he had soured on it. He had built it into a Hammond sloped-front chassis that I had popped a few additional holes into over the years, with the intent of building a mono guitar synth. I procrastinated on that pursuit, and decided to pop a few more holes into itand make good use of some circuit boards I had laying around. So now, 37 years later, the box has a new mission in life!


----------



## Budda

We need a new thread when those are done!


----------



## Lola

Word up! I pick up my pedal board tomorrow at Cheezy's house! He will take me on the grand tour of the board! I am so excited!! 14 hours to go and I will be playing my new pedal board! Hell ya! Life is good!

I promise I will not delay in getting some pics up on the forum!


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> Word up! I pick up my pedal board tomorrow at Cheezy's house! He will take me on the grand tour of the board! I am so excited!! 14 hours to go and I will be playing my new pedal board! Hell ya! Life is good!
> 
> I promise I will not delay in getting some pics up on the forum!


Welcome to 2015 Lola....word up!






 It's actually a surprisingly good song. First time I've heard it since the 80's.


----------



## Budda

Finally!


----------



## Lola

One of my son's friends came into the house tonight and said, word up! lol So many little catch phrases that come out of my son's mouths befuddle me! That song is great! I listened to that many times! I have some youngsters at work as well and they talk their own vernacular!


----------



## Lola

The Cheezemeister said that one of the chorus pedals is redundant because there are 2 of them. I can switch them out at anytime! 1 hr and 52 minutes to go!


----------



## Lola

Forgot to ask! I got me some mighty nice gift cards for L & M so now is the time to buy a tuning pedal! Recommendations?


----------



## sulphur

The TC Electronic Polytune is a good one.

I've had it on the big board at home for a few years now without issues.
BOSS makes a good tuner too, but can be a pita to mount.
I think that there are brackets now, but something else to futz with.


----------



## Budda

polytune or TU-3. Used if you can, save some money.


----------



## Lola

One of my son's friends came into the house tonight and said, word up! lol So many little catch phrases that come out of my son's mouths befuddle me! That song is great! I listened to that many times! I have some youngsters at work as well and they talk their own vernacular!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

So, what do you think? I came home from Cheezy's and ate something(vegetarian bean medley) and I began to feel so sick! I can't even fool around with my pedal board. Tomorrow will be a better day hopefully. Cheezy gave me a preview of the pedals and they sound better than what I imagined! Back to bed! This really sucks!

Going to pick up a Boss TU3 tuner on Saturday. Lots of room left for more pedals. GAS!


----------



## bzrkrage

Cool Lola! What's the pedal between the Chorus & Phaser?(grey & pink)
Maybe take a chorus into L&M as trade if you don't need two.


PS hope you feel better ! Rock out!!


----------



## sulphur

bzrkrage said:


> Cool Lola! What's the pedal between the Chorus & Phaser?(grey & pink)
> Maybe take a chorus into L&M as trade if you don't need two.
> 
> 
> PS hope you feel better ! Rock out!!


That's a Dot on Shaft (?) flanger, if I remember correctly.


----------



## mhammer

Which looks like an older rebranded Daphon flanger.


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> So, what do you think? I came home from Cheezy's and ate something(vegetarian bean medley) and I began to feel so sick! I can't even fool around with my pedal board. Tomorrow will be a better day hopefully. Cheezy gave me a preview of the pedals and they sound better than what I imagined! Back to bed! This really sucks!
> 
> Going to pick up a Boss TU3 tuner on Saturday. Lots of room left for more pedals. GAS!


That's what you get for eating a dish without meat!


----------



## Budda

the picture! it lives!


----------



## Lola

This pedal board is amazing. My crappy Marshall amp doesn't do it justice though! I can hardly wait until practice at the Rehearsal Factory with those kick ass amazing Orange amps. I am not spending another cent on anything else. I have to have will power and save up for a tube amp. I am going for the Orange! Hot and juicy! I just can't really decide on the size. There's so many variables to consider! 

1. Looking to move out of the city, if so, hubby has promised me my very own studio. Buy a house/small farm with out buildings!

2. Boys are getting to the age where they want to spread their wings and leave the nest which means if we continue to live here I will have a whole basement to myself. (I really dread them moving out! I realize that this is reality but from a mother's point of view it's a little saddening)

3. I really want a tube amp! 

4. I really want to set goals for the band that I am currently playing in and that is doing gigs! I need something that I would be able to bring to a gig and have it perform at a gig worthy level.

This really sucks having to save up for everything but I guess it's suppose to make one appreciate things more!


----------



## Guest

Life begins at 50!
You go girl.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Life begins at 50!
> You go girl.


Thank you so much for your kind words and support!


----------



## GTmaker

Lola said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words and support!


Well Lola ...here are my words of support which I hope will help you in your quest.

First of all there are some folks like me that prefer to plug direct into any amp, turn the reverb knob to 3 and just play away.
This suites my style for what it is but obviously, depending on the music you want to play, a pedal board does have its place.

So...before you go bashing your amp and start your quest for "a tube" amp ...lets step back a little and see whats up.

I am almost certain that you have not mastered every knob on your pedals and know exactly what they do and how they effect your tone.
Once you are familiar with their effects, you will need to lock down your particular settings that you think will suite your music.
Once you do that, you will realize that at home normal volumes these settings sound great but they will change as the volume goes up so you will have to compensate for that.
Please notice that I did not mention live band volume. Thats another set of settings that you will have to lock down cause that will be different then non band settings.
All this applies to each pedal that your have.

NExt step is for you to decide which pedal will be used for what part of each song. This is your job to decide cause its you that's playing the music.
Someone else could have a different view but its just their version and not yours.

Once you get all this down to where you really like your sounds, forget about everything and start over if you change amps.

Its not that hard to do but the work needs to be done and time has to be given a change to get familiar with anything new.
like someone already said "You go girl".

G.


----------



## Lola

I get what your saying. I do have some work to do! Playing in a professionally set up studio will be a lot different then in my room at home. I will have to basically analyze each song and the parts thereof to find out which pedal has the sound I am looking for. I started to just experiment tonight and fool around and it's really amazing how many different sounds and variations on each sound I can get according to the settings on each pedal. I really love the Ekko pedal. I tried a bit of Pink Floyd with it and it sounded just amazing(although I don't really like PF). The Box of Rock is my fav pedal so far, being subtle is not my forte! lol It has so much power and kicks up my sound a whole notch and a bit! Let's face it, it will be experimentation to the 9th degree for a little while!!

PS! I still want a tube amp! I have wanted one for a 2 years now. That particular mind set will never change until I get one! I will just have to adjust my learning curve all over again. Who really cares? I am having so much fun!

Like your sig line says GTmaker, play what you love and.......Love what you play! (that's a whole other story right there)


----------



## Budda

well there's a traynor YCV80 212 for $350 in toronto right now 

Also, when it comes to pedals - you are allowed to have them all off for some sections of songs . I just leave mine at "band settings", but my board also rarely ever comes home.


----------



## davetcan

I have a lot of pedals for fooling around with at home but when I play out I follow the KISS principal. A good clean tone from the amp and 2 or 3 pedals at the most - 2 dirt (one light OD and 1 medium) and a delay pedal. The delay is almost always on but very subtle, amp verb is set the same way, if it has it. I occasionally plug in a wah depending on the set list. That's really all I need. I do about 50 -60% of the lead vocals and some harmony on the rest, I don't need to be worrying about what I've got to turn on/off in the middle of all that.

For gigs I almost always set my OD's gain levels to about half of what I have them set to at home.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> well there's a traynor YCV80 212 for $350 in toronto right now
> .


Thanks Budda, so kind of you to acknowledge my needs but I want an Orange! I am really drawn to them. I particularly like Orange amps. Someone has one for sale here. I will have to go through my content to find out!


----------



## High/Deaf

Absolutely nothing wrong with Orange, but it strikes me that's the first good tube amp you've played through. While in your buying phase, you should be open to any and all. You can always go Orange in the end but you may be left wondering 'what if'. Now's the time to try out others - in a jam or band setting (that's the real test, IMO). 

Again, nothing against Orange but you may find a flavor you like even more. On the other hand, nothing wrong with having more than 1 or 2 (or 7) amps. One hubby, many guitars/amps.........


----------



## Budda

Lola, the cheapest tube amp orange makes will be around $800. The cleans on that ycv will make your board sparkle and roar in the mean time. 

I have yet to try an orange head I like, but I've only tried two. Now their cabs on the other hand, oh man!


----------



## Dorian2

I'm really digging the comments regarding the Amps. I started with an 80's Peavey Bandit 65(W), which I still have. Then a Marshall JCM800 with 4x12 cab, which I unfortunately sold to get through my Music certificate in College, and a newer Peavey ValveKing and a Fender Blues Jr. Finally ending with a BS Studio 20 and 212 cab. Still have em all. Since the JCM, I only wanted tube amps, even having spent countless hours trying Solid State ones. It's the warm tone about them that grabs my ears. I can get the same tone that I like from all of them, but in different musical situations. When I feel like learning more Blues based stuff, I go at it with the Fender. Most heavier rock is the Blackstar and the ValveKing.

But I did spend a very large amount of time with all of them tweaking just the LP straight in until I got the knobs down to my tone. By a very large amount of time, I'm talking years, probably closer to decades. It'll be faster for you because of the choices in equipment these days Lola, but GTMaker has a damn fine point to try as many as possible. You might just find that "sound" you hear in something else. Possibly even better than the Orange with a smaller price tag. I'll stop rambling now, it's a bad habit of mine when it comes to music and instruments.


----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> Thanks Budda, so kind of you to acknowledge my needs but I want an Orange! I am really drawn to them. I particularly like Orange amps. Someone has one for sale here. I will have to go through my content to find out!


That may have been me with my Tiny Terror. I got it back from my buddy and it's available.
I could ship it out to you and then you can take it for a test drive with the band if you'd like.


----------



## Lola

This Ekko pedal is absolutely insane! There is a little button on top that changes the pitch in a wave like fashion of whatever notes I am playing. Last night I got it to sound like an ambulance. I could honestly experiment for a week and never hear the same thing twice. 

Hubby went out last night to visit some neighbors, I didn't want to really go because I had an ulterior motive in mind! As soon as I heard the door close my plan sprang in to action. I cranked up my amp and then cranked my Box of rock pedal up! Man oh man it was so sweet! I fooled around between the drive and distortion. I actually made the windows vibrate in the house! Sounds juvenile I know but who cares! I will be able to emulate a lot of Eddie Van Halen sounds! I looked on YouTube last night for a couple of his techniques. 

I feel somewhat like a mad scientist! I can hardly wait until practice! Nah, like a kid Christmas morning. This is so much fun and so exciting. 

I am so happy with the way it's set up! I just need that TU3 tuning pedal. I am so happy I asked for L & M gift cards!

I have the whole weekend off. YEAH! I sort of sound like a teenage whos parents have gone away for the weekend and they have the house to themselves!


----------



## Lola

Sulphur I have to check and see what kind of equipment they own personally. I want us to be able to get together and play our own equipment before committing myself. Is that okay. I have our first practice of the New Year on the 15th of Jan and will start asking. This is the year of "the gig" for us! Whether it's free or paid I don't really care as I just want some exposure in the public eye. 

and............now we have to come up with a name. I have suggested a few and one of the other members has some attitude about it. The politics of bullshit. It doesn't have to be our name but it was a suggestion. I have given everyone the opportunity to have feedback and come up with some names. I couldn't be more fair than that!!! What else can I do? That's the first really bad vibe I have felt with this band!


----------



## High/Deaf

LOL Bandnames can be contentious. I've played in more than one band that I either didn't like the name or thought it didn't suit us in any way.

I've learned to be tolerant - some people seem to really WANT that name, and I find I need to just live with it. And I find alot of my most brilliant suggestions are given next to no consideration by others. 

Sit around and get shitfaced with your band, that's where the best names come from!


----------



## Lola

Some more questions! Sorry!(not really lol) What is "buffering" and what is a "splitter" or "splitters"?

For the solo in Gold on the ceiling the guitar player is using a Big Muff pedal. I don't know how to get that sound that I am looking for. Could a combination of pedal sounds recreate "that" sound?

For you pedal afficianodos what do you think?

Right at 1:20 is the solo and the sound I am looking for!


----------



## Budda

that solo sounds like a fuzz pedal with octave feature (gets that super high note without playing it).

A big muff pedal is a fuzz pedal made by electro-harmonix. they have many many variants, and the latest (I believe) is a nan0-muff (hehe).

Buffering I don't have a great explanation on hand.

A splitter is exactly what it sounds like - it splits the signal so you can go to two seperate devices (amps, pedals, guitars, whatever). It's handy if you want to run stereo, but don't have stereo pedals.


----------



## Lola

One more question! When a pedal quits working, is it the wiring within the pedal? What are the variables on trouble shooting the situation. I have one pedal that was donated to the cause and it doesn't work! I can't remember which one it was! Would it be worth fixing?


----------



## fsone

I would go with overdrive and a EQ pedal


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> One more question! When a pedal quits working, is it the wiring within the pedal? What are the variables on trouble shooting the situation. I have one pedal that was donated to the cause and it doesn't work! I can't remember which one it was! Would it be worth fixing?


There are a lot of things that can regularly go "wrong" with pedals, most of them having to do with power. Some examples:
1) Prior or current user uses a battery some or all of the time. Battery connector gets jostled on regular basis and finally fractures. No power, no workee.
2) Power supply is used but polarity of plug is opposite to what the pedal wants. One or more chips or caps get fried.
3) Someone hears that using more than 9V gets a great sound, but the pedal uses components that do not take kindly to anything over 15V. parts get fried.
4) Power jacks come in different depth flavours, some shallower than others. External power plug doesn't go in deep enough to nudge contacts to switch over from battery to external.
5) Pedal uses AC (indicated by wiggly line on chassis), but external supply is DC, or vice versa. Pedal doesn't work with that supply.
6) If it's an old pedal (pre-1980), the electrolytic caps might have dried out, and the power path corrupted so that the circuit doesn't get the supply voltage it needs.

You get the picture. If you know what to look for and can provide a good set of diagnostic indicators, or if you have DIY chops, the "cure" is often less than an hour, and less than $2.00 in parts. If the information you provide to the repair person is "I dunno. It doesn't work.", then unless it is a particularly rare or expensive bird, the repair costs may not justify fixing it.

One common cause of non-working is stompswitches. There is a tiny bit of grease inside them that serves some useful purposes. But when it gets overheated during soldering, the grease liquifies, flows over the internal contacts, and acts like insulation, making contact intermitten or blocking contact entirely.

Finally,another cause is things shorting out. It is all too easy to loosen the nut on ajack for some reason, and during the course of tightening the nut, the jack rotates a few degrees and the lug with your input (or output) signal shorts out against the inside of the chassis. Same thing happens with pots sometimes, but they may short out against each other in addition to the chassis.

That's for starters. These are all dumb little things that are easily avoidable or reparable if not avoided. It helps to either spring for an inexpensive meter ($25 should do ya), or know soeone who can loan you one.


----------



## amagras

Lola said:


> Forgot to ask! I got me some mighty nice gift cards for L & M so now is the time to buy a tuning pedal! Recommendations?


Headstock tuner for sure. It won't be in the way from the guitar to the pedals, there won't be risk to get unplugged if the batteries die or the power cable gets disconnected... TC electronic clip tuner will be my particular recommendation.
Update-- I think I'm a little too late. Did you finally get the Boss TU?


----------



## Budda

I like having my tuner on the floor, but then again I also move around a lot.


----------



## Lola

Mhammer, thank you kindly for your very detailed answer! I didn't realize how much could go wrong with pedals!

I find when I play now I am moving quite a bit as in dancing to what I am playing! I am able to finally stand for the duration in comfort while I am playing but also keep a beat with my foot and I just groove to the music. That may not sound very complicated but for someone who used to sit on the edge of the bed for a couple of years this is a major accomplishment. Clip on tuner(obviously a lot cheaper than a pedal) OR a pedal? I never made it to L & M yet!


----------



## greco

Lola...Do you realize that this thread has over 9,450 views!!

You should start all your threads by asking a question.
Chivalry is paying off in spades for you in this forum!!

I personally like clip on tuners...but I don't play in a band (like you) or move around a lot (like Budda).

Just a warning....I have been jinxed when it comes to buying the popular "Snark" clip on tuners...they break at the ball and socket joint (for want of a better term).
Maybe you will have better luck. However, this is apparently/reportedly not all that unusual for the Snarks.

Amagras is suggesting the TC Electronics version and I will put a plug in here for the
KORG PitchHawk -G2. The salesman at Folkway Music here in Waterloo recommended this tuner to me and it has been solid, easy to use/read, etc.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras

I particularly suggested the clip on Tc polytune. I have the pedal and is complete and accurate so assuming the clip on version is as accurate I would say go for it. Having so many patch cables and pedals (true bypass or not) between the guitar and my ts9 is affecting my tone.


----------



## pattste

amagras said:


> I particularly suggested the clip on Tc polytune. I have the pedal and is complete and accurate so assuming the clip on version is as accurate I would say go for it. Having so many patch cables and pedals (true bypass or not) between the guitar and my ts9 is affecting my tone.


I have the TC Polytune Clip and use it with my acoustic. It is a good tuner and very accurate, but: the polyphonic mode is basically useless and the strobe mode is hard to use because of the display.

For electric guitars, especially playing in a band like Lola, I much prefer a pedal tuner for two reasons:

It acts as a killswitch so you can tune in silence without touching the guitar volume and you can also switch guitars without a loud pop.
You can tune during a song or in a noisy environment. The clip on tuners are useless on a noisy stage.


----------



## Dorian2

Just to add to the tuner talk a bit. Over the years, especially lately because of all of the makes and models of tuner........I have gotten into the habit of asking the other guitar players (6 string and Bass), to tune up using the same tuner. I've found massive differences (to me), in how tight they sound using the same tuner. 1 example is the Line 6 POD HD tuner and a boss TU-12H. Or the Boss with another newer model of Boss....say a TU-3. Could be the age, the electronics, fine tuning of the electronics. I have no clue. Maybe someone has seen this same effect and has an answer.


----------



## Chito

Most times it's not the tuner that's the problem. It's the people who uses them. LOL Best of all is when you are the only guitar player.  

On the subject of tuners, I always recommend the Sonic Research Turbo Tuner, the best and most accurate pedal tuner in the market. They even have a mini version now for a smaller footprint for the ones using smaller boards. I've had mine since it came out over 5 years ago now. Never had any issues.


----------



## sulphur

I like the Turbo Tuner too, but didn't suggest it as I think you have to order direct, 
unless something has changed in the past few years (it wasn't abailable up here when I ordered).
I've had one on the band board for a couple of years without issues.

No problem on the Tiny Terror, it'll still be here.
I wonder if it will hang with a loud drummer though.
That's why I'd send it without a charge first to let you feel it out.


----------



## bzrkrage

I have the Polytune big brick.
But I really like the Ibanez LU-10. Its still on my work bench.








Got it at Axe for $10.


----------



## mhammer

I guess it eventually had to be. Valeton Effects, a budget me-too effects company have released an all-in-one strip similar to the Tech 21 Flyrig, at what I gather will be a cheaper price. No info on it other than what's at effectsdatabase: http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/valeton/ves1


----------



## bzrkrage

mhammer said:


> I guess it eventually had to be. Valeton Effects, a budget me-too effects company have released an all-in-one strip similar to the Tech 21 Flyrig, at what I gather will be a cheaper price. No info on it other than what's at effectsdatabase: http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/valeton/ves1


If it hits under the $200 mark, I'm in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Lola...Do you realize that this thread has over 9,450 views!!
> 
> You should start all your threads by asking a question.
> Chivalry is paying off in spades for you in this forum!!
> 
> 
> 
> Amagras is suggesting the TC Electronics version and I will put a plug in here for the
> KORG PitchHawk -G2. The salesman at Folkway Music here in Waterloo recommended this tuner to me and it has been solid, easy to use/read, etc.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Chivalry is not dead after all! This thread is so full of vital information! The power of knowledge increases 10 fold when you share it with others!

I know that the Boss TU3 will set me back $115 + Tx!

How much was the clip on your talking about?

This is really bad but I am trying to save my money for another friggin' pedal that I don't need but want. I should be saving for the amp I want!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Chivalry is not dead after all!
> How much was the clip on your talking about?


The rest of us (i.e., 99.9999% of us) would not know if chivalry was dead or alive had you not joined the forum...LOL

The KORG clip on tuner was about $30.00 with taxes included (IIRC)

Are you still interested in the Orange amp?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lola

I am interested! I just have to finagle some money from somewhere! I will pm you in regards to things. I have to turn my hubby's head around to my way of thinking! Screw groceries, bills etc I want guitar stuff! lol

He thinks I am spending too much money on guitar equipment but when he was in to RC boats and cars I didn't blink an eye!


----------



## sulphur

The Polytune cost around the same, but is eaier to mount.
Know that you'll have to tear the rubber footing off of the TU-3 to apply the velcro to mount it to the board securely.

Most clip-ons are a bit less expesnsive, but carry a spare battery for them if you go that route.
It does save a space on the board, but I like the no fuss method of a pedal.

I do agree with what's posted above, it would be nice that whomever in a band that uses a tuner, has the same type.
I think at least if you all have a quality tuner, and know how to use it (good point), you'll get better results.


----------



## Lola

We all have Guitar Tuna apps on our phones. It's actually a very good app for standard tuning but if you want to do any drop tunings you pay for it!


----------



## Lola

Delete


----------



## davetcan

Chito said:


> Most times it's not the tuner that's the problem. It's the people who uses them. LOL Best of all is when you are the only guitar player.
> 
> On the subject of tuners, I always recommend the Sonic Research Turbo Tuner, the best and most accurate pedal tuner in the market. They even have a mini version now for a smaller footprint for the ones using smaller boards. I've had mine since it came out over 5 years ago now. Never had any issues.


Unless you need to use it outside, at which point it's useless 

Hopefully they've addressed that problem on the mini. Polytune mini 2 gets my all around vote. Turbo Tuner is best if just using indoors.


----------



## High/Deaf

Korg Pitchblack and tC Polytune work well outdoors, and are cheaper. Even Clip-ons are more accurate than the tuners we used 25 years ago, so if your band's not in tune using new tuners, it's not the technology.


----------



## Tone Chaser

My experience is that there is no such thing as "one amp" that does it all; and yet you can use any amp to play. There are just too many parameters. Every room that you play in, is not your familiar room, or studio. 

That "one perfect tube amp" thinking will have many flaws, eventually. "Is a tube on it's way out? WTF is different today?, etc., etc."

I been through the modelling phase; then need a better modeller, etc.

Sometimes solid state just does it for me. Just yesterday, it was 1985 at my place with the old GK250ML and the Gibson Studio Pro. The Studio Pro was used for the first time through this amp. Yesterday my ears loved that reminiscent sound of the old days, extraneous noise an all. Today, maybe not so much.

There are many things to focus on, and many things to help you get lost in.


----------



## Dorian2

ToneChaser...I haven't plugged the circa 1984 Peavey in for a really long while. I might just do that with my old Boss DS-1 and the '79 LP soon. Hopefully that radio station comes in as loud and clear as it did back then. I might need an old cable or 2 to tie it all together though. Heh.


----------



## Lola

If I could, may I ask another question? Some gear lingo that I don't exactly understand and it could pertain to something I am playing! Don't know! May I?


----------



## garrettdavis275

Go


----------



## Budda

Always feel free to ask


----------



## Lola

Well tonight is my first rehearsal with my pedal board. Can hardly wait to see how this set up performs with the Orange Amps! 

I am besides myself with excitement! Get to have a little meeting a band politics and then play with my board!


----------



## High/Deaf

So how'd it go?


----------



## Lola

It went really well but at first I plugged in something was wrong on one of the pedals! The bass player helped me to connect it properly! The pedals purred, growled and screamed! The Box of Rock with the Orange amp blew my socks off and then some! I didn't have the volume on the pedal up either! It was really awesome! Then I threw in the blues pedal and then delay! My ekko pedal! Love it! Yup, no doubt about it, I really love my board! I am a certified gear junkie! I am looking through guitar mags now and when I see pedals I just have to look! 

It's all of yours fault! lol

There's a lot of choices!

I love what I have and all though there's a few I wouldn't mind buying, I really have to budget conscious! My significant other half wouldn't be happy either if I were to buy more! I think I have pushed envelope far enough! I would really love the Orange amp that I play on at the studio at home! We're not thinking rationally!~ It's all a dream!


----------



## High/Deaf

How about the meeting? Did you pummel them with your Box of Rocks until they relented? AC/DC riffs at 40 paces, and see who's left standing? "The Youngs? You can't handle the Youngs!"


----------



## Budda

Welcome to the dark side haha. You've actually arrived now.

You're going to be buying more gear eventually, so you two might as well start planning for that now.


----------



## pattste

Lola said:


> I would really love the Orange amp that I play on at the studio at home! We're not thinking rationally!~ It's all a dream!


----------



## garrettdavis275

pattste said:


>


Wata! That woman has the most pulverizing tone I've ever heard, bar none. She's also cute as a button. A DEADLY COMBINATION!


----------



## Budda

Hey Lola, no amp in this pic works haha:


----------



## Guest

I've recently been looking at the Boss ME-50 multi.
Watched a few demo's and read reviews.
There's a few on kijiji from $100 and up.
Any personal experiences here?


----------



## Budda

Try one in store to see if you bond with it. I had a GT-8 to record and use headphones but I could never get it sounding authentic enough to use. Sold it for my first tattoo session I think haha.


----------



## Guest

I also have the opportunity to pick up a POD xt live from a buddy for $200.
Kinda big I think and it only has the digital display. I like dials.


----------



## Budda

All PODS have dials as far as I know.


----------



## Guest

For tweaking I mean. 
My eyes aren't what they used to be (and neither is my back for bending over. lol).
The Pod's probably more than I need/want anyways.


----------



## Budda

The POD is simpler in layout in that the 6 knobs control the parameters, and you would choose what effect you're editing. The BOSS layout is "here's your controls... multiplied, for each effect!"

The POD will have amp sims as well, whereas the ME is effects only. You can probably find a more updated version of the ME as well. That said, if you want affordable effects a la ME look at the Line 6 M5.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Budda. Not sure what I want in effects.
If at all. Jes' fishin' around.


----------



## Scotty

Picked up the Zoom G3...not what I expected so far...might take it back and stick to individual pedals.


----------



## Moosehead

To this day I have the most satisfaction with pedals into an amp. See davetcan's post about his 11r and then plugging into his amp.

Multi effects are fun and modellers with multi fx are funner but I still get lost in the tweaking and thus end up not playing as much. 

K.I.S.S.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> How about the meeting? Did you pummel them with your Box of Rocks until they relented? AC/DC riffs at 40 paces, and see who's left standing? "The Youngs? You can't handle the Youngs!"


I made their ears bleed! lol


----------



## davetcan

Moosehead said:


> To this day I have the most satisfaction with pedals into an amp. See davetcan's post about his 11r and then plugging into his amp.
> 
> Multi effects are fun and modellers with multi fx are funner but I still get lost in the tweaking and thus end up not playing as much.
> 
> K.I.S.S.


There's a "thump" I get from big iron that i have yet to duplicate with any of the modelers I've tried, other than a Johnson Millenium JM150 many years ago. I love the 11r as an interface and direct in but the instant gratification from good amp and pedals is hard to beat for me. Milkman has had great results with modelers though, some of his youtube vids on the Vox pedals were really really good, so it can be done. It could just be the old fartiness in me


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I have a POD 2.0 (the original kidney bean style). It's super simple, sounds great through a keyboard amp. You can find them really cheap on kijiji. It has no footswitch though, so whatever sound you pick, you play until your song ends.
It's all knobs. You don't even have to look at the screen unless you are using the tuner. I keep it in 'manual mode' and never use their presets.

Full disclosure, I ordered an 11r (new) but won't get it until March since I had it shipped to my US address. I do plan to keep the POD though, forever.


----------



## Moosehead

I also had a pod, not sure the exact version. Old one, got it in 2004. Got a big foot controller for it and yes it was fun and sounded decent. For me the best part was you could grab your axe throw the pod in a backpack and go jam. 1 trip out to the car and about 5 lbs aside from the guitar. Gagged with it a few times and my only problem was lack of a good clean tone. And volume differences between presets.

When your guitar in the heaviest piece of gear you need to carry you know you got it good. I have a.d.d. though so I still stick to my previous post. Pedals and tubes ftw.

Tweakers delight though especially with the cpu software, although I hardly used a fraction of the softwares capabilities. It had knobs and was super easy to use. Kinda wish I still had it for late night rocking out.


----------



## High/Deaf

Moosehead said:


> * Gagged* with it a few times and my only problem was lack of a good clean tone.
> .


Freudian slip?


----------

